# BEST 60cc saw ever built !!!!



## mowoodchopper (Apr 24, 2009)

Alright Guys what in your opinion is the best 60 cc saw built in the last 20 yrs

Saws should be 57-64 cc to be fair!

I would have to go with the dolmar 6000, I know they say its heavy for power but I love the torque and they are built tough!


----------



## JT78 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of stock 60cc saws but the 041 farmboss wins the prize for torque and well ported it is a tie between the ms361 and the husky 359.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 24, 2009)

JT78 said:


> I'm not a big fan of stock 60cc saws but the 041 farmboss wins the prize for torque and well ported it is a tie between the ms361 and the husky 359.



I have never ran one but I know where one is in exc shape ! My uncle bought it new and used to cut 2 cords a yr maybe.


----------



## HimWill (Apr 25, 2009)

Stihl 041FB is one great saw with an excellent powerband.Run one against anything you want in that class and it will impress you.Maybe not the top saw in this class, since it's pushing 40 yrs. old, but the one to judge the others by.


----------



## BlackCatBone (Apr 25, 2009)

JT78 said:


> I'm not a big fan of stock 60cc saws but the 041 farmboss wins the prize for torque and well ported it is a tie between the ms361 and the husky 359.



I would like to run the 357xp that Slinger did for me against any and all 361 and 359 saws. I like my chances to do just fine!


----------



## funky sawman (Apr 25, 2009)

By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 25, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.



We think a like. No doubt the 262xp is one bad mofo. It's so good that even Stihl copied it and made the 361.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Apr 25, 2009)

*best saw*

the Dolmar 6400 is a lot of saw for the money, if you do not like, you can make it a bigger saw. As far as a 50cc saw I like the solo 651, that 4hp. is nice in a saw this size. Mine will walk away from my 5100 dolmar.


----------



## Evan (Apr 25, 2009)

011AV out cuts em all and weighs tons less.

i dont know that theres a winner just pros and cons to all of them depending on who you talk to. i like the 359


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 25, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.



The dadgum TRUTH!

The 361 is close, sorta like "New Coke" was. 
But then Husky left the field wide open.

Husky screwed themselves with the 357...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## litefoot (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh Lordy, please don't tee up another lovefest for the tres-seis-uno crowd.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 25, 2009)

The Lord knows I love my 041 and it's a great saw, but it won't cut with a 6401.
But the 61 Husky is no slouch either!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Apr 25, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> The Lord knows I love my 041 and it's a great saw, but it won't cut with a 6401.
> But the 61 Husky is no slouch either!



6400/01 can hang with these boys even with open transfers. If the saws were ported, the 6400/01 would still hang in there and do some strong damage.


----------



## KindlingKing (Apr 25, 2009)

I've always gotten good service from my 1992 vintage 036. It cuts as good today as when new and has more horsepower than the cancer curing 361. I know I've stated something that is sacrilege to most of us but my stihl catalogue from 1992 rates the saw at 4.6 hp. Granted, this could be a mistake but I'm guessing the 361 isn't turning out any more ponies. I'm sure it has other benefits (cancer cure, etc.) but not sure it would have any real world difference in the cut. Has anyone had the privilege of running both side by side. I have not, so you can chalk this up to fanciful thinking on my part.


----------



## milkie62 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an 041 FB and it is a chugging machine.It may not be super fast,mine is stock but with a sharp chain look out !!!!!!!!! Especially since it is so old already probably late 70's .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> We think a like. No doubt the 262xp is one bad mofo. It's so good that even Stihl copied it and made the 361.


:agree2: At 4.8hp it's the strongest stock 60cc saw I've ever ran.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 25, 2009)

_Stihl _MS 361

I have two, and I am not sure which one is better though...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 25, 2009)

Stihl MS 361= most overrated saw on the planet.:spam:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 25, 2009)

036/MS360.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 25, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> Stihl MS 361= most overrated saw on the planet.:spam:



And rightly so!


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a saw in this size and so far I have the 361 and the 6401 as choices. I like that I could upgrade the 6401 with a piston/cylinder swap and have a beast of a saw.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 25, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> :agree2: At 4.8hp it's the strongest stock 60cc saw I've ever ran.



I have never ran a 262xp, but I think the 6000 dolmar would hang with it or the 361. 
The 6000 was only rated at 4.2 hp but my 6400 says 4.7 and I think the 6000 is every bit as strong as it. The 6000 may not be as fast as the others but itll hang in there and not bog with the best of them. I did run the 6000 side by side the 6400, about even but I still think the torque of the 6000 is awesome!

Just my opinion like I said I have not ran the 262 or 361!


----------



## gmax (Apr 25, 2009)

For an older saw I like the Oleo Mac 264 F Deluxe, built solid to last, I'll have to
try a MS 361 one day just to see what all the fuss is about,


----------



## wanab (Apr 25, 2009)

*BEST 60cc saw ever built???*

the best 60cc saw i have run across? none other than "The Prince of Saws", tha Redman 621.








if i told you how fast it was cuttin' those cookies, well, you prolly wouldnt believe me anyways.


----------



## wanab (Apr 25, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I would like to run the 357xp that Slinger did for me against any and all 361 and 359 saws. I like my chances to do just fine!




hee,hee,

just dont try it against a well built 621.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 25, 2009)

Banshee said:


> We think a like. No doubt the 262xp is one bad mofo. It's so good that even Stihl copied it and made the 361.



I've never had the pleasure of running a 262. Does the 362 compare with it? If not why?


----------



## Bushman_269 (Apr 25, 2009)

Husky 262
Stihl 036 Pro

In that order.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 25, 2009)

While not the greatest, the Poulan 4000 countervibe should get an honorable mention.


----------



## s13rymos (Apr 25, 2009)

Stihl 036 PRO..... nuff said


----------



## johnzski (Apr 25, 2009)

Stihl Does It said:


> I'm looking for a saw in this size and so far I have the 361 and the 6401 as choices. I like that I could upgrade the 6401 with a piston/cylinder swap and have a beast of a saw.
> 
> :chainsawguy:



I've had both and ran both a bit.let's just say the 361 doesn't live here any more but the 6400 is staying


----------



## lumberjunk (Apr 25, 2009)

*how about the sachs dolmar 116si*

I have a 036 stihl that is great and a husqvarna 262xp, both very good. All stock but will not hang with the dolmar.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 25, 2009)

Wildthing with power horse 62cc jug.


----------



## jonsered 630 (Apr 25, 2009)

jonsered 630 super


----------



## Cope (Apr 25, 2009)

Another vote for the 036/360 Pro. Although I've never tried a 361.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 25, 2009)

The 041AV. Purely because I have one, and haven't tried any of the other saws in this thread. Though once the 361s are 30 years or so old, I might pick one up for cheap...


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 25, 2009)

lumberjunk said:


> I have a 036 stihl that is great and a husqvarna 262xp, both very good. All stock but will not hang with the dolmar.



:agree2: Have not ran the 116 but have ran the 6000 alot and had a 115i awesome torque. I dont think you can beat the old dolmars, other saws may be faster but I think the old dolmars will pass them up when your in a big log!


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not believing the rating of 4.8hp on the 262xp. My 6401 was only 4.7, and it would have NO problem spanking either one. Neither would the 365. We have two at work, in great shape, and they don't impress me if that is their real power rating. They are good for their light weight though. Our 034's aren't far, if any, behind the 262. I feel as if my 038 could handle one. But, i would love to have one of my own. They are peppy for their lightweight.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 25, 2009)

I like my 2156


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 25, 2009)

115i 

116si

120s 68cc

120si 68cc

6000

6800 68cc



And yes I do own a few 262xp's 
.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Apr 25, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> Im not believing the rating of 4.8hp on the 262xp. My 6401 was only 4.7, and it would have NO problem spanking either one.



I like the sound of it.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 25, 2009)

s13rymos said:


> Stihl 036 PRO..... nuff said


 :agree2: 
Yep you got it buddy.


----------



## eyolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Best 60cc saw? 20 years? But how about best for what?

The 162/262 Husky (and it's close cousin 630 Jonny) are wonderful saws, arent they? Popular out west as limbing saws or on small and medium wood because they're fast. But they aren't as popular in the midwest and east, where some users like a friendlier powerband for hardwood.

And besides, the 162 grandfather saw came out in like what, 1978? That's 30 years.

My vote would be for saws like the Husky 61/Jonny 625: not the best at any one thing, but pretty good at anything within their range. They sold lots of them for years and years, which says that they were well liked, and dealers will usually have parts on hand. Someone needing an all-around saw in that size range would be very well-served.

For the same reason, the 036/361 Stihls might get my vote, too. Except I like the Swede saws better, myself.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 25, 2009)

Stihl 034 Super. Probably my favorite saw ever.


----------



## kevlar (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the 036 pro as well!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2009)

kevlar said:


> I like the 036 pro as well!




I think I do too! I ran one this morning for the 1st time and have to say its a runner and it has held up to some rough use from it's owner, a part time tree guy. 

I think I like my 262 better, but have to say the 036 Pro seems to be a good one.


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll be the odd man out, again. Shindy 577...


----------



## Cletuspsc (Apr 25, 2009)

My vote goes out to the 262xp and then the 036. 

I really like the way a 262 handles a 18in bar. . . . great blockin fire wood and a blast to chop with in limby pine and spruce.


----------



## sarge14 (Apr 25, 2009)

Another vote for the Jonsered 630 Super.


----------



## synness4 (Apr 25, 2009)

610 mac


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 25, 2009)

i know stock they are under your specs but i love my 270 awesome speed and power after a muffler mod


----------



## Honkie (Apr 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> 036/MS360.


Bingo! I still miss mine! Like my first piece of ass, I will never forget the 036!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 25, 2009)

Honkie said:


> Bingo! I still miss mine! Like my first piece of ass, I will never forget the 036!



LOL , I hear you I still remember my first saw a mac, and my first girlfriend and neither were very good !!!!!


----------



## rickyrooster (Apr 25, 2009)

In the 60cc class my vote will go for the Jonsered 630 Super. And yes I like it better than my Stihl 036 Pro. I've never had the pleasure to even lay eyes on a 262xp, but It sounds like a well liked saw here in this forum. Rick!


----------



## KindlingKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey,

Weren't the old 038 supers in the 60 cc range? If so, these were darned good saws. I'm not talking about the 038 Magnum, different saw entirely... Surprised no one has mentioned the 038 but then maybe it was on the tall side of 60 cc's....


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2009)

Before I let loose with my opinions here I want to state that I have actually run every single model saw that I am going to mention, which likely puts me in a minority here. You can't say that "A" is better than "B", if you have only run one of them. 

This will no doubt irritate a lot of guys but BOTH the MS361 and the legendary 262XP are very overated. They are both good saws, but neither lives up to the hype. The 357XP/2156 will run with either one, so I'm surprised so few guys mention it. I sold a 357 to a member who had two MS361's and he said the 357 beat them both convincingly. 962 Olympyk or whatever it's called now is also a good 60cc saw. 

There are a lot of great saws in the 60cc class that do suffer a weight penalty vs. the 262/361 since they are essentially smaller displacement cylinders on a family chassis. (362XP, Dolmar 6400, etc) But in power, they give nothing up, and in many cases have some advantages that can give them more, ie: same carb and muffler as their big brothers, but too large a crankcase volume can cancel some of that out. 

I have a few 041's, and despite their age, they still deserve a lot of respect. After all, that saw sort of established the 60cc class, and stayed near the top of it for a good long time. They just pull and pull. And ya gotta love the way they sound. 

My personal favorite in this comparison is the 630Super. But if we just want to talk about sheer power, winner take home all the money, the strongest 60cc saw I ever had was a Sachs-Dolmar 116SI. That thing absolutely ripped, and it had more nuts than any other 60cc saw I've ever run. Some like the 630Super might be close, but none would take it.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 25, 2009)

*2156*



spike60 said:


> This will no doubt irritate a lot of guys but BOTH the MS361 and the legendary 262XP are very overated. They are both good saws, but neither lives up to the hype. The 357XP/2156 will run with either one, so I'm surprised so few guys mention it. I sold a 357 to a member who had two MS361's and he said the 357 beat them both convincingly.



True Dat. 2156 ROCKS


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 25, 2009)

The only knock on a 630 is that it's heavier and has an outboard clutch. It is imo a production firewood cutter's ideal saw. It has the heavier chassis and crank and is tough as hell, and will keep up with any saw in firewood sized wood.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 25, 2009)

spike60; But if we just want to talk about sheer power said:


> :agree2: Nice to see someone give the old dolmar its due! I have not ran the 116 but love the 6000 and while it may not be the fastest or lightest it is my favorite!


----------



## fiasco (Apr 25, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> True Dat. 2156 ROCKS



Stop that...my 2159 is at the shop (no start, flooding big time, think it needs a carb), and I keep looking at the new 2156 hanging up there calling me...

And I also had to go by the evil Orange Box last night, and I'm guessing from the age of the rental saws (and a quick chat with the department head), there may be some 6401s coming up for sale soon. A $225 6401, or even better, a $425 7900, mmmmm.

And I nearly stopped at a yard sale today because I saw some old Jonsereds there, but my wife and kids were in the car and I got the "you already have two chainsaws" line....are these signs of CAD?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 25, 2009)

fiasco said:


> Stop that...my 2159 is at the shop (no start, flooding big time, think it needs a carb), and I keep looking at the new 2156 hanging up there calling me...



If you like your 2159, you will  the 2156:rockn:


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 25, 2009)

fiasco said:


> Stop that...my 2159 is at the shop (no start, flooding big time, think it needs a carb), and I keep looking at the new 2156 hanging up there calling me...
> 
> And I also had to go by the evil Orange Box last night, and I'm guessing from the age of the rental saws (and a quick chat with the department head), there may be some 6401s coming up for sale soon. A $225 6401, or even better, a $425 7900, mmmmm.
> 
> And I nearly stopped at a yard sale today because I saw some old Jonsereds there, but my wife and kids were in the car and I got the "you already have two chainsaws" line....are these signs of CAD?



What you needed to say is "You're right I ONLY have 2 saws..."

If you get the 2156 the saw you have now would be a great parts saw for it.


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 25, 2009)

spike60 said:


> ...This will no doubt irritate a lot of guys but BOTH the MS361 and the legendary 262XP are very overated. They are both good saws, but neither lives up to the hype. The 357XP/2156 will run with either one, so I'm surprised so few guys mention it. I sold a 357 to a member who had two MS361's and he said the 357 beat them both convincingly. 962 Olympyk or whatever it's called now is also a good 60cc saw. ...


Good post Spike. I think there are two things that hurt the 357xp: pricing variances & Saw Troll. I visited a dealer who sold both the 361 & 357xp. The 361 was $589, the 357xp was $689. Everytime someone mentions the 357xp, Sawtroll chop thems down with 361 specs bible.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 25, 2009)

outdoortype said:


> Good post Spike. I think there are two things that hurt the 357xp: pricing variances & Saw Troll. I visited a dealer who sold both the 361 & 357xp. The 361 was $589, the 357xp was $689. Everytime someone mentions the 357xp, Sawtroll chop thems down with 361 specs bible.



What we need to see is a vid of both saws right next to each other with a reasonable muff mod and see which one really is the better one...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 25, 2009)

Based on sales volume alone, probably MAC 610 or Stihl 029/290. There are alot of opinions on what is "best."


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 25, 2009)

*If everyone really knew....*

It wouldn't be any fun. It's good to hear some votes for saws that aren't 361's .


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 25, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> What we need to see is a vid of both saws right next to each other with a reasonable muff mod and see which one really is the better one...



:agree2:


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 25, 2009)

I would say my vote is a tie between the 036 and the CS62


----------



## edisto (Apr 25, 2009)

Not THE best...but my best anyway.


----------



## fiasco (Apr 25, 2009)

edisto said:


> Not THE best...but my best anyway.



The 79 Ford is great! I had a 79 F250 in high school that was unstoppable...great truck.

The saw's pretty good, too.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 25, 2009)

spike60 said:


> My personal favorite in this comparison is the 630Super. But if we just want to talk about sheer power, winner take home all the money, *the strongest 60cc saw I ever had was a Sachs-Dolmar 116SI. That thing absolutely ripped, and it had more nuts than any other 60cc saw I've ever run.* Some like the 630Super might be close, but none would take it.





100% agree on the 116si .....I also like the 120s and 120si ........................

I sold my 116si last fall .....I sure would love to see my 262's try to out perform that 116si....Wont happen in stock form....



.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 25, 2009)

outdoortype said:


> It wouldn't be any fun. It's good to hear some votes for saws that aren't 361's .



But the 361 is the best 60 cc class saw made. So you will never hear the end of it, until a better one is made.

I like the 361 and the 034/036 Stihls big time.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 25, 2009)

edisto said:


> Not THE best...but my best anyway.



That there is one nice looking machine. I have always liked the dark top Huskies.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 25, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> But the 361 is the best 60 cc class saw made. So you will never hear the end of it, until a better one is made.
> 
> I like the 361 and the 034/036 Stihls big time.



I'm a big fan of 034's myself. I'd love to get a super or 036 to run the piss out of. If I could wear out the cyl on the 034 I'd do the swap, but wearing one of those out is quite a feat...


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 25, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> I'm a big fan of 034's myself. I'd love to get a super or 036 to run the piss out of. If I could wear out the cyl on the 034 I'd do the swap, but wearing one of those out is quite a feat...



Amen, I LOVE the 034. Dunno what it is, but my 034 is a good friend, and its not even a super.


----------



## outdoortype (Apr 25, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> But the 361 is the best 60 cc class saw made. So you will never hear the end of it, until a better one is made.
> 
> I like the 361 and the 034/036 Stihls big time.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 25, 2009)

For me the 036 comes a good size step behind the 262xp. I brought a really rough 262xp due to a few guys here raving about em, and I mean rough. But it ran like a horse knowing it had the glue factory in its future. 

I got a fresher one and it has done nothing but impress all who use it. Torque, top end, it punches well above its weight class.

So for me the 262xp is THE saw in this catagory.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 25, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> For me the 036 comes a good size step behind the 262xp. I brought a really rough 262xp due to a few guys here raving about em, and I mean rough. But it ran like a horse knowing it had the glue factory in its future.
> 
> I got a fresher one and it has done nothing but impress all who use it. Torque, top end, it punches well above its weight class.
> 
> So for me the 262xp is THE saw in this catagory.



I keep hearing that about the 262xp. I would love to try one/buy one.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 25, 2009)

Venturing out on a limb here, of the 60cc saws I've used so far, Husky 65. With a 16" or 20" bar it was good firewood saw for me. My 61 Husky fits the bill too but with a little less weight than the 65.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> I keep hearing that about the 262xp. I would love to try one/buy one.



I know this guy that has a few of them..........opcorn:opcorn:






.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 26, 2009)

Guts and longevity, original 038.

Top that. 2-3 lbs? Weaking?


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> I know this guy that has a few of them..........opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And they just eat up 60c saws????


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> And they just eat up 60c saws????



The 262xp is a nice saw but the 116si is a nicer saw.....


038mag II is awesome too..


.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Apr 26, 2009)

*dolmar 6400*

you just can't beat the 6400 Dolmar, good power, nice weight and balance, nice control set-up, versatile, limbing, felling, etc., can be converted to a larger saw very easy, very well priced, your not just paying for the name your actually getting your moneys worth!:rockn:


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> 038mag II is awesome too..
> 
> 
> .



But isn't that 70-cc class? 

The only modern ~60cc saw I've run is my brother's 257XP, but I haven't done anything more than basic limbing and small tree work with it so I don't know how it performs under a good load.

I do love the torque of my 041AV though - I run a .325 9-pin 20" setup on it, and it just chews through the wood. My Pioneer P40 also has loads of torque, though it's a bit bigger at 66cc. It'll pull a 28" full-comp 3/8 chain without trouble though.


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> But isn't that 70-cc class?
> 
> The only modern ~60cc saw I've run is my brother's 257XP, but I haven't done anything more than basic limbing and small tree work with it so I don't know how it performs under a good load.
> 
> I do love the torque of my 041AV though - I run a .325 9-pin 20" setup on it, and it just chews through the wood. My Pioneer P40 also has loads of torque, though it's a bit bigger at 66cc. It'll pull a 28" full-comp 3/8 chain without trouble though.



288xp is a nice saw too.....

257 is a bit short on power.....

.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> 288xp is a nice saw too.....
> 
> .



I know... Did a bit of milling with mine on Wednesday and I'd say it outcut the 066.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Apr 26, 2009)

*original post*

I included 6400 Dolmar because original post said up to 64cc saws.If this is to many cc's than I will have to go with 6000 Dolmar. 'nuff said


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 26, 2009)

E.V.A. Sawman said:


> I included 6400 Dolmar because original post said up to 64cc saws.If this is to many cc's than I will have to go with 6000 Dolmar. 'nuff said



6400 fits the criteria, but the 6000 rocks to. Either way both good choices!


----------



## Banshee (Apr 26, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> I've never had the pleasure of running a 262. Does the 362 compare with it? If not why?



I've never ran a 362 so I can't compare. I haven't ran too many 60's saws anyway, too small for me. The 044 is the smallest saw I need. 

If I ever get my 262xp done and we meet at a GTG you should try my 262xp. Hows the new 660 doing?


----------



## Sethro (Apr 26, 2009)

windthrown said:


> _Stihl _MS 361
> 
> I have two, and I am not sure which one is better though...



Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!



Perhaps, perhaps not. However, at least he can spell.:monkey:


----------



## Freehand (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!



Dude,two words................................















SPELL CHECK.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2009)

funky sawman said:


> By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.





dingeryote said:


> The dadgum TRUTH!
> 
> The 361 is close, sorta like "New Coke" was.
> But then Husky left the field wide open.
> ...



Sure - but I don't like outboard clutches on a 60cc saw, and I don't like "flag" chainbreak handles on a woods saw - so the price goes to the MS361, despite less power (also a tad less weight).......


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!





The spelling champ has spoken.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2009)

Brmorgan said:


> But isn't that 70-cc class?
> 
> The only modern ~60cc saw I've run is my brother's 257XP, but I haven't done anything more than basic limbing and small tree work with it so I don't know how it performs under a good load.



The 038Mag is 72cc.

...and the 257 surely is *not* an xp.....


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> ...and the 257 surely is *not* an xp.....





Air filter / 3 shoe clutch and 262 P/C and it is .....If thats all it takes to be an xp......


----------



## wanab (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!




hee,hee,

why do you think he owns *more* than 1 361???


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2009)

eyolf said:


> Best 60cc saw? 20 years? But how about best for what?
> 
> The 162/262 Husky (and it's close cousin 630 Jonny) are wonderful saws, arent they? Popular out west as limbing saws or on small and medium wood because they're fast. But they aren't as popular in the midwest and east, where some users like a friendlier powerband for hardwood.
> 
> ...




Hello my friend - nice to see you post!

Just remember that the 262xp belongs to another saw family than the other Husky/Jreds you mentioned (154 family), and is quite a bit lighter - but still has more power.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Air filter / 3 shoe clutch and 262 P/C and it is .....If thats all it takes to be an xp......



I believe it needs a new carb as well....


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I believe it needs a new carb as well....



1994 IPL 262
1994 ipl 257
shows the HDA 120 on both 257 and 261 and 262xp

earlier shows HDA 87 on the 262xp


----------



## windthrown (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!



So Sethro, you have fallen to the lowly level of calling me names now, eh? Can't beat the saw, so go after the person? Did you forget to take your meds this morning? And talk about spelling, well, you must be the champ in that catagory. I fail to see where propaganda comes in. Other than your obvious problem with paranoid schizophrenia. So lets put it into words that you can understand here: 

Y'all wanna brings _any_ stocker 60cc sawz here and wee can run they'm against eether of mine 361s. Hell, I wil eeven holds my sawz bakwurds likes you sayz I do. I will Stihl kick your azz. Doltmar or Doggie sawz, or whatever yoo wanna ran.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!




 bet he can spell stupid though, maybe even surprised. 


Apparently you haven't heard that the MS361 cures cancer


----------



## DarylB (Apr 26, 2009)

Stihl MS360/038


----------



## Adam in VA (Apr 26, 2009)

Stihl ms361


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 26, 2009)

well it ani,t the fastes or the lightest or even the best maybe but the old mac 610 sure has to be in the top 5 toughest


----------



## edisto (Apr 26, 2009)

Sethro said:


> Your stuiped! Can you spell propaganda? I surpiesed you even know which end of a saw to hold on to!



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stuiped


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 26, 2009)

edisto said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stuiped



lol :crazy1:


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 26, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Sure - but I don't like outboard clutches on a 60cc saw, and I don't like "flag" chainbreak handles on a woods saw - so the price goes to the MS361, despite less power (also a tad less weight).......



Troll,

LOL!! the outboard clutch makes sense to me on the Mediums.
Moves the bar inward to centerline so it's handier for limbing. 

No real need to swap drives if there's a 372 or 460 handy for big stuff.

For small to medium felling and bucking a 20" Bar on a 262 is just fine without having to swap stuff around, and has enough grunt to get past needing a smaller drive anyhow, as the power was right where your ear could keep the things loaded and cutting easily.

The Flag antennea/brush grabber abomination I will agree on 100%.
If that thing wasn't intentionally designed to break everytime the saw fell off a log, I'll eat one.

One zit on a pretty gal, dosn't change things though.
y'all can keep the 361. I'll wait untill I find another good 262 to fill that current gap in my lineup.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jerryw66 (Apr 26, 2009)

edisto said:


> Not THE best...but my best anyway.



I like the saw and the pickup, I put a 460 in one of those 20 yrs ago. (pickup, not saw) My favorite 60 cc saw is a 610 mac, because it is my only 60 cc saw.


----------



## stone69er (Apr 27, 2009)

Can only coment on my 1983 61,been handed down and done more hours work than you could imagine.When I got it,I pulled off the top end(as a mechanic does,cant help myself..)Perfect,and its never had a piston,ring,nothing and stiil cuts like new and showing 165psi.


----------



## peter399 (Apr 27, 2009)

Another vote for the 262XP. Other saws I have tried in the 60cc range are the 357 and the 036. But the 262XP is a blast. 

It impresses me everytime I use it. 
At the end of the day I think I would have more wood down with that one
than with the 2171 because of less weight and incredible power for the weight. 

Noone should ever hesitate to buy a 262 if found in decent shape.


----------



## brinkwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

I like my Shinny 577 but would say Husky 357xp and Stihl 361 because of popularity and parts availibility.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Troll,
> 
> LOL!! the outboard clutch makes sense to me on the Mediums.
> Moves the bar inward to centerline so it's handier for limbing. ....



True enough! :agree2:

In my neck of the woods I want the outboard on a 50cc saw, but not on a 60cc one - that is a GP saw here, not just a limbing one - an inboard make it easier to swap rims around, and make it a better curly cutter.


Btw, the MS361 is very compact "sideways" for an inboard clutch saw, and a very good limber - there is something "magic" with that saw - so that may have "colored" my wiew on the issue a bit (accepting an inboard on a 60cc).....


----------



## Oldsawnut (Apr 28, 2009)

My vote is the 034 super or earlier 036.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 28, 2009)

*i agree with this statement.*



Bushman_269 said:


> Husky 262
> Stihl 036 Pro
> 
> In that order.



i would like to try that Redmax 621 though.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 28, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> True enough! :agree2:
> 
> In my neck of the woods I want the outboard on a 50cc saw, but not on a 60cc one - that is a GP saw here, not just a limbing one - an inboard make it easier to swap rims around, and make it a better curly cutter.
> 
> ...



Troll,

Ya crack me up!!:biggrinbounce2:

The 361 does indeed have "Narrow Hips" for a saw of it's stripe.LOL!!
It almost got me too.

I miss my old 262, so I as well may be a bit under the spell.!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 28, 2009)

My vote is going 3.7 Eager beaver aka 610 Mac. Not as smooth as a Jred 2159 nor can it be hopped up like one. But it does what it was meant to do cut wood,starts all the time in 4 pulls max. 
Only time will tell if my Jred is as good. I use my 2159 more than any other saw I own it is so fun to run.But I will let ya know in 15 years! 
P.S
On my saw wish list is a super XL12 in blue


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 28, 2009)

038 Super it out cuts my 361 hands down, I run a 8 tooth on a 18" bar vs a 7 tooth / 18" bar on the 361, the bottom end torque on the 38 Super is outstanding. I don't notice the weight unless I'm cutting small limbs.


----------



## Cliff R (Apr 28, 2009)

The 262XP is almost a perfect saw. It just doesn't get any better for power to weight ratio, smooth, fast and nimble. With all the saws at my disposal, I seldom make an outing without it. It would be a perfect saw if Husqvarna had set it up with the large bar mount, then I could use the bars from my 480CD and 268XP on it.

I ran the 262XP last night, in some tangled Cherry trees, some of them leaning into and over other trees, quite a mess to say the least. As always, it served me flawlessly and never ceases to amaze me with it's power. I don't know of another saw that handles an 18" bar with 3/8" full chisel chain better?......Cliff


----------



## GeoffM (Apr 28, 2009)

My choice is the 357xp. Fast, powerful and light enough to use all day.


----------



## Dirt surgeon (Dec 21, 2015)

041 only because I use one regularly, keeps on chuggin


----------



## windthrown (Dec 21, 2015)

Dirt surgeon? First post after signing up Oct 1? In Illinoise? Digs up this old thread and likes the 041?

Gimme an A!
Gimme a P!
Gimme an E!

Note that the OP wanted saws built in the last 20 years. The 041 FB production ended in 1986.


----------



## Dirt surgeon (Dec 21, 2015)

Wtf man, take it easy


----------



## oakcutter (Dec 24, 2015)

I noticed someone voted for a JD CS62 a while back on here. Are they more of a torquey saw or a ripper? Just curious...........


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 24, 2015)

They have good torque. I have the 56cc version.


----------



## B-N (Dec 24, 2015)

I also have the JD CS56 version, I find it's a good mix of torque and rpm, not a lugging saw like the dolmar 6000i, but I would say it is definitely faster. I out an 8 pin .325 on it and it pulls that nicely for bucking up firewood.


----------



## bcaarms (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a WickedWorkSaw Jonsered 2260. With a sharp chain it will hold its own against most. Terry builds a nice saw. It has a major performance boost from being red and black.


----------



## Martin Irving (Jul 16, 2017)

Husqvarna 262 Xp..... husky were reaching their pinnacle for mid sized saws, they looked for quality to put them ahead. They excelled. A well looked after 262 will last longer than a brand new saw given proper fuel oil, and tuning highly important, this saw will not be beaten by any competitor all round.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Oleo mac 962 = Efco 162 

7


----------



## Rockjock (Jul 16, 2017)

I would have to vote for the MS 361, My friend Bob bought one back in 2002 or 2003 for his firewood business and it has been a rock solid performer for him. From 02/03 till a few years back every single log that came in was cut what that saw then split on his splitter. Now they are just cut to length and then placed on his processor. Other than regular maintenance that saw has been stellar.


----------



## oakcutter (Jul 16, 2017)

Efco 162=John Deere cs62. Not saying it's the best......but I do know it is a great saw!!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 16, 2017)

Oldass thread! Cool!

*357xp*


----------



## motor head (Jul 16, 2017)

This was a good one


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jul 16, 2017)

Husqvarna 262xp , no messing .


----------



## Sepia (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Ideal putting a chainsaw on the dinning table place mats... 

7


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 17, 2017)

034 super or 036 has to be the best ever made and will last a lifetime and out cut most any other 60cc when ported well.

I only talk about ported saws 
Haven't ran a stock one in a very long time


----------



## SEAM (Jul 17, 2017)

Sold my 262 but still have three 034 AV Supers and one 034 AV...


----------



## Sepia (Jul 17, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> Ideal putting a chainsaw on the dinning table place mats...
> 
> 7


I thought you might get a chuckle out of that


----------



## Adam08ski (Jul 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> View attachment 591059


That is soo clean, cleaner than mine, mine is a work in progress but runs nice atm.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 17, 2017)

7sleeper said:


> Ideal putting a chainsaw on the dinning table place mats...
> 
> 7


----------



## Adam08ski (Jul 17, 2017)

Got both a 357xp and a 262xp, I would use the 357xp all day over the 262xp until the wood got too big for it as it is such a smooth saw and the AV is spot on. Noise levels are a trad more bearable too.. Something that is soo overlooked. I'd rather not be death in my later years, my 372xp muff mod kills me with the noise. Plug those ears...


----------



## Sepia (Jul 17, 2017)

I have bought into the 262XP cult hook,line, and sinker. I always thought they were a great saw and once I found one of my own that just sealed the deal. Not sure why though. They are a good saw, but I also have an 036 and it is a good saw as well - just different. I can see why the Stihl guys like the 036 - it cuts well (better than the MS362 I had) and you can't mistake the 036 sound. I think it's just a case what grabs your imagination. Similar to some guys liking blondes and some liking redheads.

Anyway... 262XP FTW!!


----------



## Adam08ski (Jul 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> I have bought into the 262XP cult hook,line, and sinker. I always thought they were a great saw and once I found one of my own that just sealed the deal. Not sure why though. They are a good saw, but I also have an 036 and it is a good saw as well - just different. I can see why the Stihl guys like the 036 - it cuts well (better than the MS362 I had) and you can't mistake the 036 sound. I think it's just a case what grabs your imagination. Similar to some guys liking blondes and some liking redheads.
> 
> Anyway... 262XP FTW!!


Hence the reason mine is in the process of getting the full makeover. It just deserves it.. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Jul 17, 2017)

I had a 262xp a few years ago. Ran good, but was in rough shape. Sold it, as I just like the 357xp mo better.


----------



## tallguys (Jul 18, 2017)

Nothing like breathing life back into an old thread! 
I'll agree with the OP and a few others that the old Dolmar PS-6000i just keeps on chugging, though the newer PS-6100 is just oh so smooth.


----------



## hseII (Jul 18, 2017)

MS461


----------



## Just a Guy that cuts wood (Jul 18, 2017)

3700 all day long 
Nothing beats a reed valve out of Shreveport


----------



## Adam08ski (Jul 18, 2017)

hseII said:


> MS461


But this is way out of the 60cc's

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 18, 2017)

this is my fav in the 60cc class. well both of them.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 18, 2017)

Twas the early 90's
She'd never stall

Chevron supreme
No ethanol

Tweaked right out..
On Into the wood

That little engine!
The little engine that could

Before I knew it
She let out a big hise

Couldn't have been tuned higher than .. meh. .14,,6

The wise 'walker man' said..
"Son you may be loyal
But do stay away from those gas station oils"

I got a hone job ... and a piston at will
But the real hone job
Was paying the man's bill

That little saw
How I put through the test
Competition? Nah..
She layed 'em to rest

I'll never forget when she went away
I gave him a job?
I gave him his pay?

I noticed it wasn't on the hill of the road
With all of my might
I started to explode

I dropped to my knees
And I CRIED OUT TO THE HEAVENS

"COME BACK COME BACK

YOU CAN HAVE YOUR JOB
& MY 257"


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 18, 2017)

hseII said:


> MS461





Adam08ski said:


> But this is way out of the 60cc's
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


 just 'by'one


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jul 18, 2017)

Well I'll just throw this out there...Dolmar 6400 little heavier than the others but hey its only 4cc more and will run a 20" and laugh about it while waiting on the occasional 28-30" which the others wouldn't dream of while the AV is as smooth or smoother than the rest. Oh and the price is sexy too!!

The 60cc Poulans also...3500, 3600, 365, 3450 typeIII, 3750 and the 380. I can buy 3 of these saws for the price of some of the saws mentioned and not weigh any more and put just as much wood on the truck...also last just as long...go ahead and bash me, I got thick skin.


----------



## cheeves (Jul 18, 2017)

funky sawman said:


> By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.


I totally agree!!! 262 all day long! No competition!!!


----------



## cheeves (Jul 18, 2017)

Andyshine77 said:


> :agree2: At 4.8hp it's the strongest stock 60cc saw I've ever ran.


Absolutely!


----------



## user 149785 (Jul 19, 2017)

Any of y'all ever run the old 962 olympyk ? They would give the 262 and 036 a run for there money. 034 super in my book takes the bank. Power ,slim body ,and extremely reliable!


----------



## teacherman (Jul 19, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> I have bought into the 262XP cult hook,line, and sinker. I always thought they were a great saw and once I found one of my own that just sealed the deal. Not sure why though. They are a good saw, but I also have an 036 and it is a good saw as well - just different. I can see why the Stihl guys like the 036 - it cuts well (better than the MS362 I had) and _you can't mistake the 036 sound_. I think it's just a case what grabs your imagination. Similar to some guys liking blondes and some liking redheads.
> 
> Anyway... 262XP FTW!!



I think this gets at the core of the issue here. To me, it is not which saw cuts the fastest. It's not a race of "My saw is better/faster/stronger than yours," so much as "I like this one the best, because it looks/sounds/feels better to me, and it's reliable (and to me, a Stihl), I like the 0_4 series, the 044 being as close to just right as I've ever used, an 034 super arrives anyday now, the 036 pro I have in pieces being a scaled down version of the 44 till I tore it down for corroded bearings, an artifact of previous user error (I ordered a case splitter; this one will rise again). My 041 AVEQ farm boss has some nice loud greasy grunt potential, rounding out the 60cc range nicely. I hope someday to find a nice 064 to sit with the 056M2 and legendary 660 pastry saber, and a pair of primo 024s grace the 026 shelf. That said, the 361 is not going anywhere, except out to the timber occasionally for some nice comfortable cutting, while Kenneth's Husky du jour outpaces it in raucous cacophony. I don't port, mod (much) or tweak 'em lean; I tune them 50 reps under the max, run no ethanol premium only with Stihl Ultra, and I suspect I'll stihl be using these saws in twenty years, and enjoying them nearly as much. 

AS it is written... CADmen, it is the last hour, and as you have heard that antistihl is coming, so now many antistihls have come. Therefore we know that it is the last hour. Be ye not one of the "Power Horsemen" of the A Saw collapse, whose Freight pollutes your Harbor, to corrupt our good ways with false Stihl parts and crappy knockoff chicomery. punishable by unpredictable equipment failure when we most need our blue steel sabers to impart sunshine to the cellulose. Be ye not ignorant of these, my fellow fellows.


----------



## Adam08ski (Jul 19, 2017)

hseII said:


> MS461





Adam08ski said:


> But this is way out of the 60cc's
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk






Westboastfaller said:


> just 'by'one


what by one category? 76cc..


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 19, 2017)

My limited experience... 357xp, gone, 562xp, gone, 2260, gone. 359 that tbone went through, still chugging away.... Now I have a mint 359 that rattler did number on, he called me up, "I am sending your saw back I would say it has the "wow" factor!"... In that ridge runner accent of his. It is literally still breaking in, running a bit rich but when I cut with it I laugh out loud.
This saw has changed my way of thinking, and for me, a ported 35 niner is where it's at.

Russ


----------



## huskyboy (Jul 19, 2017)

6400 dolmar and echo 590/600p are torquey 60cc saws. Got a lot of time on a 357xp and really like them. 48 mm closed port 365 special is strongest 60cc I've ran. They live in shadow of the 372 so they are not talked about as much. I'd like to get more time on a 562 as I have its little brother 2253(550xp) and really like it.


----------



## hseII (Jul 19, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> what by one category? 76cc..









1 class, but yes.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Bluefish said:


> My limited experience... 357xp, gone, 562xp, gone, 2260, gone. 359 that tbone went through, still chugging away.... Now I have a mint 359 that rattler did number on, he called me up, "I am sending your saw back I would say it has the "wow" factor!"... In that ridge runner accent of his. It is literally still breaking in, running a bit rich but when I cut with it I laugh out loud.
> This saw has changed my way of thinking, and for me, a ported 35 niner is where it's at.
> 
> Russ


I'll put a ported 359 right with the 357xp. Basically same saw cept for a few bits.The cylinder of the 59 isn't as good a quality, but when ported they are extremely impressive!!!


----------



## hseII (Jul 19, 2017)

huskyboy said:


> 6400 dolmar and echo 590/600p are torquey 60cc saws. Got a lot of time on a 357xp and really like them. 48 mm closed port 365 special is strongest 60cc I've ran. They live in shadow of the 372 so they are not talked about as much. I'd like to get more time on a 562 as I have its little brother 2253(550xp) and really like it.



Exactly.
Living in the Shadow.

I'll soon have a MOFO 361, so maybe my 60cc class saw option will change, but honestly, if the weight is so close to this...





I'll just have to feel if it: I know Doc is World Renowned in small circles.


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 19, 2017)

sunfish said:


> I'll put a ported 359 right with the 357xp. Basically same saw cept for a few bits.The cylinder of the 59 isn't as good a quality, but when ported they are extremely impressive!!!


You are one of the big reasons I got hooked on the 359, a good solid saw that really takes a porting. Heaven forbid, it would be a one saw plan for me in a pinch.
Don, you are part of what makes this site great, always feel comfortable asking your opinion about all things Husqvarna...

Russ


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Bluefish said:


> You are one of the big reasons I got hooked on the 359, a good solid saw that really takes a porting. Heaven forbid, it would be a one saw plan for me in a pinch.
> Don, you are part of what makes this site great, always feel comfortable asking your opinion about all things Husqvarna...
> 
> Russ


Thanks Russ! Now I'm goin to have to build another 359.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 19, 2017)

All this talk of ported 359s is making me anxious. I've got a 2159 in PA getting massaged as I type.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2017)

I just sold a Nice one with a new oem 357 top end...There is also a New 359 in the classified for sale, it's killin me.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2017)

One I just sold.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 19, 2017)

Okielumberjack said:


> Any of y'all ever run the old 962 olympyk ? They would give the 262 and 036 a run for there money. 034 super in my book takes the bank. Power ,slim body ,and extremely reliable!





7sleeper said:


> Oleo mac 962 = Efco 162


Same saw.

7


----------



## Big Dill (Jan 21, 2019)

For a new saw what about Husqvarna 460 rancher bought one with 24 inch bar replaced crappy chain it came with to 4684 semi chisel and cut thru 21 inch black locust quicker than a 039 Stijl with new 20 inch bar and new chain


----------



## Big Dill (Jan 21, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> For a new saw what about Husqvarna 460 rancher bought one with 24 inch bar replaced crappy chain it came with to 4684 semi chisel and cut thru 21 inch black locust quicker than a 039 Stijl with new 20 inch bar and new chain


Also 500 bucks


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 22, 2019)

echo 60s made for about 40 years i believe
one of the most reliable saws ever made
husky 61, 266, 262
stihl 036,361


----------



## SEAM (Jan 22, 2019)

... you forgot the 034 Super


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have owned most of the saws mentioned in this post, to me the 2260/562 is head and shoulders above them all, the 262 comes in second for me then the 357/2156, then the 361, cause let's face it, it's really a husky in creamsickle colors.


----------



## TBS (Jan 22, 2019)

Redmax g621, stihl 034 super, echo 590, and even though its way beyond 20 years old homelite super xl auto because they just don't die and somewhere someplace tomorrow there will a bunch cutting wood screaming angrily.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> For a new saw what about Husqvarna 460 rancher bought one with 24 inch bar replaced crappy chain it came with to 4684 semi chisel and cut thru 21 inch black locust quicker than a 039 Stijl with new 20 inch bar and new chain


Both are home owner/ranch hand saws. We're chainsaw snobs and thumb our noses at such inferior tools, lol.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 22, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> For a new saw what about Husqvarna 460 rancher bought one with 24 inch bar replaced crappy chain it came with to 4684 semi chisel and cut thru 21 inch black locust quicker than a 039 Stijl with new 20 inch bar and new chain


Not a bad saw, but far from the best 60cc. A 555 would be a better choice.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 22, 2019)

Hot-woods ported 362c with custom adapter allowing use of K/N or UNI filter ... with 18” bar she’s right there with a stock 461 .... 59cc vs 76.5 ... who says the 60cc class is no Good ! Lol


----------



## TBS (Jan 22, 2019)

Ya we get it you have a video of your 362.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 22, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Ya we get it you have a video of your 362.


A ripper 362c !!! Be getting me paws on a 462c shortly ! If I can get the gains on the 462c that I did with the 362c it will be goodnight Irene !


----------



## Colt Marlington (Jan 22, 2019)

The best one for me is a 372xp...cause that's what I got. 
13.4 and 5.4


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 22, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> I have owned most of the saws mentioned in this post, to me the 2260/562 is head and shoulders above them all, the 262 comes in second for me then the 357/2156, then the 361, cause let's face it, it's really a husky in creamsickle colors.


Yah , 562xp is a great Saw when running ... too bad the STIHL 462c has made it obsolete !!!


----------



## TBS (Jan 22, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> A ripper 362c !!! Be getting me paws on a 462c shortly ! If I can get the gains on the 462c that I did with the 362c it will be goodnight Irene !



I'm watching for one that i can rebuild. Be a fun project.


----------



## Big Dill (Jan 25, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> Also 500 bucks


You guys are hard core was looking for best advice for a guy that cuts for his self and not a lumberjack


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 25, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , 562xp is a great Saw when running ... too bad the STIHL 462c has made it obsolete !!!



Little to fast to declare it a great saw there Frank, reports from Europe bhas the 462 not holding up on the crank bearing's. Considering that the 661 is still having module issues, I wnt be opening my wallet


----------



## Big Dill (Jan 25, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> For a new saw what about Husqvarna 460 rancher bought one with 24 inch bar replaced crappy chain it came with to 4684 semi chisel and cut thru 21 inch black locust quicker than a 039 Stijl with new 20 inch bar and new chain


Also best bang for the bucks saws you talk about are high dollar


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 25, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Little to fast to declare it a great saw there Frank, reports from Europe bhas the 462 not holding up on the crank bearing's. Considering that the 661 is still having module issues, I wnt be opening my wallet


Well well , looky here ! Juniors’ back dissing STIHL again ! Dude ... go ask ol bird legs what he thinks of the 562xp and report back with your findings ... As far as “reports from Europe” are concerned, du hast link ?


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah but your no privledged to have access to that site


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 25, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Yeah but your no privledged to have access to that site


Yah , I’m there whenever Junior ... so ; did you ask bird legs about your precious 562xp or no ? Also where is the link regarding 462c “not holding up on the crank bearings” ? I’m sure the audience is listening!


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 25, 2019)

562 has been a great saw, I own 2 of the red versions, as far as a link, you find it your self, I am not your lucky. And I give Stihl credit when they make something good, so far I have found 3 things I like from them, chain, impulse line and dirko.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 25, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> 562 has been a great saw, I own 2 of the red versions, as far as a link, you find it your self, I am not your lucky. And I give Stihl credit when they make something good, so far I have found 3 things I like from them, chain, impulse line and dirko.


I never said you were my lackey there junior ! You made a statement and I’m just asking where you got your info from that’s all ! Lotsa sizzle but no steak bro


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 25, 2019)

It was from a member captain Haddock I believe on the other site, might have been in the 572 or 462 thread


----------



## fulladirt (Jan 26, 2019)

Big Dill said:


> You guys are hard core was looking for best advice for a guy that cuts for his self and not a lumberjack



Start a thread and you'll get a lot of responses on this subject, looks like your questions are getting buried amongst the donnybrook above.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jan 26, 2019)

You guys ever notice that 1 person can say something and it becomes the golden rule ?


----------



## sunfish (Jan 26, 2019)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You guys ever notice that 1 person can say something and it becomes the golden rule ?


To some people yes. I like Randy, but he's not always right.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 26, 2019)

dustinwilt68 said:


> 562 has been a great saw, I own 2 of the red versions, as far as a link, you find it your self, I am not your lucky. And I give Stihl credit when they make something good, so far I have found 3 things I like from them, chain, impulse line and dirko.


Right! There are thousands of good running 562's out there. Randy must have got most of the bad ones. & he fixed them.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 26, 2019)

sunfish said:


> Right! There are thousands of good running 562's out there. Randy must have got most of the bad ones. & he fixed them.


Yah , husqvarna has had serious Q.C. Issues as of late ... They need to get rid of Sum Ting Wong or One Hung Lo - I woodnt own a new 550 or 562 for all the tea in China!


----------



## sunfish (Jan 26, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yah , husqvarna has had serious Q.C. Issues as of late ... They need to get rid of Sum Ting Wong or One Hung Lo - I woodnt own a new 550 or 562 for all the tea in China!


Small issue, but Not really that big a deal. The interwebs have magnified the issue.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Jan 26, 2019)

And since Stihl owns Zama they own the carb issues realted to the early 562s.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 27, 2019)

sunfish said:


> Right! There are thousands of good running 562's out there. Randy must have got most of the bad ones. & he fixed them.


I had a few of them too. The fact so many bum saws showed up here, leads me to believe the QC issue was actually a LERGER problem not a smaller one. Let's just hope they figured things out.


----------



## BVdog (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok my 2 cents . I loved my Dolmar 6000i and 6800i than Jonsered 670’s I felt were a little stronger but than I started to cut with a Jonsered auto tune 2260... that was the best in my hands maybe not the strongest but nicest feeling AND know the Echo 620 is super smooth !!! I just rebuilt a 034 Super that is pretty decent ..,, so of all my 60 somethings ... pretty tough question. Nothing killed my Dolmars.. sold them when I started to play with the 670’s. It is a pretty close race between the 2260 and echo 620 right now . 
The 2260 needed a carb update so I decided to buy the interface and learn how to download etc. once the new carb fixed the idle issue it has been very reliable . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 27, 2019)

sunfish said:


> Small issue, but Not really that big a deal. The interwebs have magnified the issue.


I do not agree with that statement sir ... Lotsa husqvarnas being produced that don’t pass muster ... Poor Q.C. Control is my observation ... I’ll stick with me STIHL chainsaws thank ya very much ! No problems with em and they take well to modification(s) !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 27, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I do not agree with that statement sir ... Lotsa husqvarnas being produced that don’t pass muster ... Poor Q.C. Control is my observation ... I’ll stick with me STIHL chainsaws thank ya very much ! No problems with em and they take well to modification(s) !


And your observation comes from reading forum posts. No practical experience as usual. Just reposting chit that you have read. Hop back on that short bus jr!


----------



## sunfish (Jan 27, 2019)

Weird chit around here.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 27, 2019)

sunfish said:


> Weird chit around here.


Like what @cuinrearview says, it’s the god damn Wild West! YEE FUGGIN HAW! Ride rizzo like the biatch that he is


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 27, 2019)

sunfish said:


> Weird chit around here.


Yeppers ... this Flabz guy is dumber than a stump and a pretty Chitty troll to say the least ! He needs to go back from whence he came ‘for les chats rip him to shreds !


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 27, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ... this Flabz guy is dumber than a stump and a pretty Chitty troll to say the least ! He needs to go back from whence he came ‘for les chats rip him to shreds !


Another threatening post


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jan 27, 2019)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeppers ... this Flabz guy is dumber than a stump and a pretty Chitty troll to say the least ! He needs to go back from whence he came ‘for les chats rip him to shreds !


Keep telling yourself this and it will become the truf like every other false claim in your life


----------



## blades (Nov 16, 2020)

well ya all, i will stick with my Dolmars ( well nowdays Dolitas) as they have been very good performers for me . Wore out my 116SI- have a pair of 64xx units and a pair 79xx units. My oldest 7900 blew a base gasket after a hard knock- only problem its ever had in 18+ years. One of the 64xx wears the blue and gray ( makita) that was a HD cast off- carb rebuild and a new oil pump been fine ever since. My old Dolmar 112 ( 51cc- late 80's vintage)) is still chugging along as well. I sold the 116si as a parts saw as i could not find a couple parts to repair it at the time. 3, 60cc saws is a bit redundant any way for one guy.


----------



## TBS (Nov 16, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> I have made an top pick selection review for best 60cc chainsaw avaiable in the market now. Please check it here https://sawingfacts.com/best-60cc-chainsaw/ and let me know about your feedback. Thanks.



Those X-Bulls aren't 60cc they're 52cc. And a 460 rancher is not a better value than an echo 590.


----------



## huskyespañol (Nov 16, 2020)

357/359


----------



## dmb2613 (Nov 16, 2020)

MS 362C hands down


----------



## Mad Professor (Nov 16, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> MS 362C hands down




Big fat box hard to work on. 036


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 17, 2020)

Old thread, 11 year later the 262xp will always be my fav, and I still love my 357xp's.

But my truck always has a 361 in it for the last so many years, And its only been seeing less work since the 500i became the best 60cc saw, by weight.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2020)

HimWill said:


> Stihl 041FB is one great saw with an excellent powerband.Run one against anything you want in that class and it will impress you.Maybe not the top saw in this class, since it's pushing 40 yrs. old, but the one to judge the others by.


MY UNCLE WALTER OUT IN TURNERS FALLS RAN ONE FOR 30+ YEARS AND HEATED HIS HOUSE WITH IT UNTIL IT WAS WAS STOLEN. WONDERFUL SAW !


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2020)

rms61moparman said:


> The Lord knows I love my 041 and it's a great saw, but it won't cut with a 6401.
> But the 61 Husky is no slouch either!


HAD BOTH...GREAT SAWS BUT I LOVE MY 262 ! 
NOW HAVE THE ECHO TIMBER WOLF. SAME DISPLACEMENT. IMPRESSED SO FAR. BUT WITH HELP MAY EXCEED THE 262.
JUST GOT ANOTHER OLD THROW AWAY 261 !


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2020)

rms61moparman said:


> The Lord knows I love my 041 and it's a great saw, but it won't cut with a 6401.
> But the 61 Husky is no slouch either!


HAD BOTH...GREAT SAWS BUT I LOVE MY 262 !
NOW HAVE THE ECHO TIMBER WOLF. SAME DISPLACEMENT. IMPRESSED SO FAR. BUT WITH HELP MAY EXCEED THE 262.
JUST GOT ANOTHER OLD THROW AWAY 261


TimberMcPherson said:


> Old thread, 11 year later the 262xp will always be my fav, and I still love my 357xp's.
> 
> But my truck always has a 361 in it for the last so many years, And its only been seeing less work since the 500i became the best 60cc saw, by weight.





Big Dill said:


> You guys are hard core was looking for best advice for a guy that cuts for his self and not a lumberjack


DILL....IF YOU CAN STAND THE SOUND AND NO ANTIVIBE THE OLD BLUE BOY HOMELITES ARE HARD TO BEAT. AND CHEAP. SEE RAY ON GOOD MORNING THREAD.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2020)

sunfish said:


> I'll put a ported 359 right with the 357xp. Basically same saw cept for a few bits.The cylinder of the 59 isn't as good a quality, but when ported they are extremely impressive!!!


LOL...RATTLER TRADED ME HIS 268 FOR A RIGHTEOUS 61.
JUST RAN THE HELL OUT OF IT. WITH IT MY 79 AND A FRIENDS NEW MS 500I WE DID 83 CORDS CUT SPLIT AND DELIVERED IN 5 WEEKS ! 
ALSO USED MY 56 EFCO, 262, AND JERRY MYERS MIGHTY MOUSE 026 ON SMALLER LOGS '14 AND LESS. YOU WANT A GRIN....RUN ONE OF THEM ! LOL


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2020)

cheeves said:


> LOL...RATTLER TRADED ME HIS 268 FOR A RIGHTEOUS 61.
> JUST RAN THE HELL OUT OF IT. WITH IT MY 79 AND A FRIENDS NEW MS 500I WE DID 83 CORDS CUT SPLIT AND DELIVERED IN 5 WEEKS !
> ALSO USED MY 56 EFCO, 262, AND JERRY MYERS MIGHTY MOUSE 026 ON SMALLER LOGS '14 AND LESS. YOU WANT A GRIN....RUN ONE OF THEM ! LOL


JUST REMEMBERED RUNNING LEES 116I DOLMAR AT HIS GTG A FEW YEARS BACK. THAT IS ONE SWEET SAW.
AND ROBIN WILL ARGUE HIS OLD JOHNNIES. I REMEMBER RUNNING THEM IN THE 70S AND THEY WERE SOME SWEET SAWS. AND WE HAVENT MENTIONED THE LOMBARDS AND PIONEERS WE USED UP IN MAINE IN THE EARLY 70S UP NEAR RANGELY.
ALSO THE SAW THAT CHANGED THE WORLD THE 162 ! MADE THE CEMETARY DOWN OTIS WITH IT. FRIEND SEAN HAS A CHERRY ONE WITH HEATED HANDLES. !


----------



## deye223 (Nov 17, 2020)

Well if you are a bloke that considers weight as a factor the best 60cc saw is and will be a Ms 462 .


----------



## KASH (Nov 18, 2020)

162 se


----------



## cranman1951 (Nov 18, 2020)

An old thread, but I'll vote for my 262xp's.....


----------



## cheeves (Nov 19, 2020)

KASH said:


> 162 se


LOVE IT ! 
REMEMBER WHEN THEY IST CAME OUT. REVOLUTIONARY SAW. USED ONE DOWN OTIS MAKING THE CEMETARY IN 78.
FRIEND HAS THE SG....HEATED HANDLES !


----------



## cheeves (Nov 19, 2020)

cranman1951 said:


> An old thread, but I'll vote for my 262xp's.....


LOVE MINE AND A FRIEND JUST GAVE ME AN OLD 261 AND 257 TO CONVERT ! 
PERFECT FIREWOOD SAW FOR AROUND HERE.


----------



## farmguywithasaw (Nov 20, 2020)

I would say last 20 years from the saws that I ran is 670 jonsered 66.7 CC’s so to stay in the op’s range it falls to the 359. However if you go back rather more than 20 years I would say a lean and mean pro Mac 60


----------



## KASH (Nov 20, 2020)

I have both 630s and 670s they are wonderfull saws but I detest the choke fast idle setup.Why didnt they include a throttle lock.When you go to start the saw when it is still warm but must be choked they flood and you pull your arm off.I love the full and half choke on the Partner p70 and R420s.


----------



## Hoggwood (Nov 21, 2020)

KASH said:


> I have both 630s and 670s they are wonderfull saws but I detest the choke fast idle setup.Why didnt they include a throttle lock.When you go to start the saw when it is still warm but must be choked they flood and you pull your arm off.I love the full and half choke on the Partner p70 and R420s.


They do have a fast idle only setting - lol. Pull out to engage choke and fast idle. Push back in to release choke only. Fire away and blip throttle to disengage fast idle.


----------



## TBS (Nov 21, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback. This will inspire me to more collaboration.
> 
> X-BULL is 58cc Gas Chainsaw. For better confirmation you can check details on here https://amzn.to/38RpDxW. And I listed both of them 460 rancher and echo 590. You can check my quick section. I mentioned there 460 rancher as best for cutting firewood and echo 590 as overall.



I've got an X-BULL saw, it says 58cc on the side cover but 52cc is cast on the cylinder. They are great saws for the price though.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 21, 2020)

From the cheapie end of things an Efco 57 if you can find one . Most people din't know anything about them. Mine is a John Deere CS57 got it for $25 with a leaking fuel tank, hot welded it runs like a champ.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 21, 2020)

Since "greatest" is very subjective, and doesn't have to mean lightest / fastest / highest HP.... I submit the McCulloch 10-10S.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 22, 2020)

I am late to this party, I would take my 562xp over an 041 farm boss ANY DAY! I have experience with both, and the farm boss sucked.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 22, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> I am late to this party, I would take my 562xp over an 041 farm boss ANY DAY! I have experience with both, and the farm boss sucked.


Sucked how?
Were they light?....NO
Were they fast by today's standards?,,,,No
Are there still plenty of them around 40 years after they were made putting wood in stoves all over the world? .....YES!
Depends on what you call great.


Mike


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 23, 2020)

rms61moparman said:


> Sucked how?
> Were they light?....NO
> Were they fast by today's standards?,,,,No
> Are there still plenty of them around 40 years after they were made putting wood in stoves all over the world? .....YES!
> ...


My personal opinion about the 041 was that it sucked enough it never actually wore out for most users. Having run an 042av and an 041 i will say that the 041 was not stihls best presentation to the market. It has the ergonomics of a vibrating cement block. May have done the job, may have been a stihl, but the real selling point was price. As i have both the 041 and 562xp sitting here i will tell you it will be a cold frosty day before i grab that one first, so i put the 562 at the top of my 60cc list. 
ive seen it in fleet construction equipment too, if you take a fleet and one machine stands out as being in much better shape than the rest less wear and better overall condition, there is probably a good reason for that .. no one wanted to run it.


----------



## outdoortype (Nov 23, 2020)

cheeves said:


> LOL...RATTLER TRADED ME HIS 268 FOR A RIGHTEOUS 61.
> JUST RAN THE HELL OUT OF IT. WITH IT MY 79 AND A FRIENDS NEW MS 500I WE DID 83 CORDS CUT SPLIT AND DELIVERED IN 5 WEEKS !
> ALSO USED MY 56 EFCO, 262, AND JERRY MYERS MIGHTY MOUSE 026 ON SMALLER LOGS '14 AND LESS. YOU WANT A GRIN....RUN ONE OF THEM ! LOL


83 cords in 5 weeks! You and your friends are badass. I don't cut 83 cords in 10 years


----------



## outdoortype (Nov 23, 2020)

For cutting speed I like my JRed 2260. But it's a 2013 model. Knowing the issues they develop that didn't get fixed until 2016? I cant say its best overall. I just picked up an Echo 590 Timberwolf and I'm extremely impressed. It's a little heavier than the 2260,359,361 but it's not bad by any means. It's power impressed me . I have a 361 and its a great saw but I find it difficult to tune. It revs much faster than my 359, 590, 2260. I still favor the 359 for all around-it's slower than the other saws but handles/balance the best. My left arm just doesn't get near as tired/sore.


----------



## AK Steve (Dec 2, 2020)

262xp. One of the best saws ever made. Period.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 2, 2020)

I'd still have to agree about the 262xp. But, in a commercial setting it makes no sense to run a saw that's has nla parts, and parts that most dealers don't carry. I've gone to the 357xp mainly due to the fact it's easy to gets any parts for it including full wrap handles which are required by law where I work.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 2, 2020)

And no, you cannot mod a handlebar from another full wrap saw to fit, osha and the forester checks all this stuff including the function of the chain brake!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 2, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> My personal opinion about the 041 was that it sucked enough it never actually wore out for most users. Having run an 042av and an 041 i will say that the 041 was not stihls best presentation to the market. It has the ergonomics of a vibrating cement block. May have done the job, may have been a stihl, but the real selling point was price. As i have both the 041 and 562xp sitting here i will tell you it will be a cold frosty day before i grab that one first, so i put the 562 at the top of my 60cc list.
> ive seen it in fleet construction equipment too, if you take a fleet and one machine stands out as being in much better shape than the rest less wear and better overall condition, there is probably a good reason for that .. no one wanted to run it.


Well there is a reason why many of the old-timers have left this forum and others, they got sick of people talking out their back side. Sure the 562 is smooth, fast and relatively lightweight, but it's a toy compared to the old 041 and I have my doubts they will last 10 years let alone 50, hell half of them don't work right on day one. The 041 was dead reliable and built to last multiple Generations.


----------



## jellyroll (Dec 2, 2020)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well there is a reason why many of the old-timers have left this forum and others, they got sick of people talking out their back side. Sure the 562 is smooth, fast and relatively lightweight, but it's a toy compared to the old 041 and I have my doubts they will last 10 years let alone 50, hell half of them don't work right on day one. The 041 was dead reliable and built to last multiple Generations.


Loved that 041 and they produced great torque i used to have a 041 before i gifted it to a friend because he likes them old saws. Mine was the farm boss variety and the points / condenser was went bad. 
I replaced it with a nova ignition module and it ran even better and turned a bit more rpms than before. ( those old points were bad about floating at high rpms). I wish saws these days could have the torque band of the old school saws.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 2, 2020)

357 xp & 116i & MS360 in that order.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Dec 3, 2020)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well there is a reason why many of the old-timers have left this forum and others, they got sick of people talking out their back side. Sure the 562 is smooth, fast and relatively lightweight, but it's a toy compared to the old 041 and I have my doubts they will last 10 years let alone 50, hell half of them don't work right on day one. The 041 was dead reliable and built to last multiple Generations.


You mean they can’t handle an opinion that differs from their own? I stand behind what i said before, i have experience with both and the 041 definitely is at the bottom of my heap. Wrestle with whatever you want if you enjoy the shakes. The question was about the best 60cc saw. I gave my opinion on it.


----------



## cranman1951 (Dec 3, 2020)

I've only had one 041....and it was a beast.....but I moved it down the road as fast as I could


----------



## arto_wa (Dec 3, 2020)

cheeves said:


> LOVE MINE AND A FRIEND JUST GAVE ME AN OLD 261 AND 257 TO CONVERT !
> PERFECT FIREWOOD SAW FOR AROUND HERE.




Is there some reason you keep shouting?


----------



## holeycow (Dec 3, 2020)

*

no extra noise here*


----------



## Vibes (Dec 3, 2020)

cheeves said:


> LOL...RATTLER TRADED ME HIS 268 FOR A RIGHTEOUS 61.
> JUST RAN THE HELL OUT OF IT. WITH IT MY 79 AND A FRIENDS NEW MS 500I WE DID 83 CORDS CUT SPLIT AND DELIVERED IN 5 WEEKS !
> ALSO USED MY 56 EFCO, 262, AND JERRY MYERS MIGHTY MOUSE 026 ON SMALLER LOGS '14 AND LESS. YOU WANT A GRIN....RUN ONE OF THEM ! LOL


Had a 56cc Efco that I bought at Tractor supply that was branded Cub Cadet. That was a very smooth running saw. At the time I was younger and had no problems swinging bigger saws so a 56cc saw was kind of not needed. Wish I could find another in good shape. I'm actually arm wrestling in my mind between an Echo Timberwolf and 562XP at the moment.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 3, 2020)

Vibes said:


> Had a 56cc Efco that I bought at Tractor supply that was branded Cub Cadet. That was a very smooth running saw. At the time I was younger and had no problems swinging bigger saws so a 56cc saw was kind of not needed. Wish I could find another in good shape. I'm actually arm wrestling in my mind between an Echo Timberwolf and 562XP at the moment.


Echo 590 & Husky 550 xp , are two distinctly different saws that will both accomplish firewood cutting effectively . The Echo is heavier and less pricy and torquier in the cut . The 550 much lighter and nimble , perhaps more responsive however at a much higher price point . Seriously , I believe it's a personal preference issue !


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 3, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> You mean they can’t handle an opinion that differs from their own? I stand behind what i said before, i have experience with both and the 041 definitely is at the bottom of my heap. Wrestle with whatever you want if you enjoy the shakes. The question was about the best 60cc saw. I gave my opinion on it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 3, 2020)

vtfireman85 said:


> You mean they can’t handle an opinion that differs from their own? I stand behind what i said before, i have experience with both and the 041 definitely is at the bottom of my heap. Wrestle with whatever you want if you enjoy the shakes. The question was about the best 60cc saw. I gave my opinion on it.


But your opinion doesn't have be everyone else's. There are SO many factors that go into the concept of what makes a saw great. Lightness and good anti-vibe seem to be two that are important to you. For others maybe not so much. Rock solid reliability and longevity are two that are important to me. For others maybe not so much. That doesn't mean either is wrong, but they MAY be wrong for someone else.



Mike


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 4, 2020)

cheeves said:


> JUST REMEMBERED RUNNING LEES 116I DOLMAR AT HIS GTG A FEW YEARS BACK. THAT IS ONE SWEET SAW.
> AND ROBIN WILL ARGUE HIS OLD JOHNNIES. I REMEMBER RUNNING THEM IN THE 70S AND THEY WERE SOME SWEET SAWS. AND WE HAVENT MENTIONED THE LOMBARDS AND PIONEERS WE USED UP IN MAINE IN THE EARLY 70S UP NEAR RANGELY.
> ALSO THE SAW THAT CHANGED THE WORLD THE 162 ! MADE THE CEMETARY DOWN OTIS WITH IT. FRIEND SEAN HAS A CHERRY ONE WITH HEATED HANDLES. !


Still run my Pioneer 11-60 , much like the 041 . Lots of grunt and bark along with good vibrations !


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 4, 2020)

Vibes said:


> Had a 56cc Efco that I bought at Tractor supply that was branded Cub Cadet. That was a very smooth running saw. At the time I was younger and had no problems swinging bigger saws so a 56cc saw was kind of not needed. Wish I could find another in good shape. I'm actually arm wrestling in my mind between an Echo Timberwolf and 562XP at the moment.


Vibes, FWIW I just picked up an Echo 590 Timberwolf and already have a Jonsered 2260 (similar to a 562xp). They are both great saws. I ran 6 tanks through the Timberwolf and it has really impressed me. Even brand new it still has a lot of power. The 2260 is a tad lighter and little better balanced. And if I was cutting on a steep hillside or brushy areas the difference in handling may be more noticeable. But the Echo was $421 tax included and (3) extra chains-non safety type. I would put the Echo on this list but I don't feel qualified after only 6 tanks.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 4, 2020)

outdoortype said:


> Vibes, FWIW I just picked up an Echo 590 Timberwolf and already have a Jonsered 2260 (similar to a 562xp). They are both great saws. I ran 6 tanks through the Timberwolf and it has really impressed me. Even brand new it still has a lot of power. The 2260 is a tad lighter and little better balanced. And if I was cutting on a steep hillside or brushy areas the difference in handling may be more noticeable. But the Echo was $421 tax included and (3) extra chains-non safety type. I would put the Echo on this list but I don't feel qualified after only 6 tanks.


The Timberwolf is a proven firewood provider @ a very nice price point . Open up the exhaust to let it breathe and retune accordingly , very stout performer !


----------



## vtfireman85 (Dec 4, 2020)

rms61moparman said:


> But your opinion doesn't have be everyone else's. There are SO many factors that go into the concept of what makes a saw great. Lightness and good anti-vibe seem to be two that are important to you. For others maybe not so much. Rock solid reliability and longevity are two that are important to me. For others maybe not so much. That doesn't mean either is wrong, but they MAY be wrong for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I never said it had to be, i stated my opinion and got jumped all over because i don't have a high opinion of the 041. I don’t really care what someone likes, use whatever flogs your log, but don't ask a subjective opinion question and then get all butt hurt when someone doesn’t have the same mindset as you.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Dec 4, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Big fat box hard to work on. 036


I'm not a Stihl guy, but I did own an 036 and I have to say that the power to weight ratio was impressive on that saw. It's downfall for me was antiquated vibration isolation. Otherwise, I really liked it. I've owned several 60cc class saws over the years, and so far my favorite is the 562XP I recently acquired.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Dec 4, 2020)

TimberWolf530 said:


> I've owned several 60cc class saws over the years, and so far my favorite is the 562XP I recently acquired.


shhhhhhh! don't say that too loud


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 4, 2020)

TimberWolf530 said:


> I'm not a Stihl guy, but I did own an 036 and I have to say that the power to weight ratio was impressive on that saw. It's downfall for me was antiquated vibration isolation. Otherwise, I really liked it. I've owned several 60cc class saws over the years, and so far my favorite is the 562XP I recently acquired.





vtfireman85 said:


> shhhhhhh! don't say that too loud




Yeah, you guys, pipe down. Buncha wimps like us is why all the old timers left and this place sucks now...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Yeah, you guys, pipe down. Buncha wimps like us is why all the old timers left and this place sucks now...


Pretty much spot on.[emoji23]


----------



## cheeves (Dec 4, 2020)

funky sawman said:


> By far the best saw in that class is hands down the husqvarna 262xp. In second place I would say the 361 stihl.


A 262 PORTED BY JERRY UP IN NS IS THE SAW TO BEAT.
BEST POWER TO WEIGHT SAW EVER MADE!
I HAVE ONE THATS CUT PROBABLY 250 CORDS AND NEVER HAD AN ISSUE IN 10 YEARS. 2 MORE IN THE WORKS. AINT WHAMMA JAMMA...MY 79 DOLKITA ...BUT AINT LIGHT EITHER LIKE THE 262!!


----------



## cheeves (Dec 4, 2020)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Yeah, you guys, pipe down. Buncha wimps like us is why all the old timers left and this place sucks now...


STILL A FEW OF US SUCKY OLD SCHOOLERS STILL AROUND. LOL


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 4, 2020)

Andyshine77 said:


> Pretty much spot on.[emoji23]


If we had a few less wimps that fouled their panty hose less and respected other members opinions rather than only their own , this site would not suck at all !


----------



## CBGold (Dec 4, 2020)

Not that I want to get my head cut off, but my go-to saw for the past few years has been a 562. However, it did die on the first tank of gas, dealer replaced the carb and it hasn’t had an issue since. Now, I was running 40:1 gas (maybe a little more oil ) so it was probably my fault. That said, it’s been a strong saw: light, powerful (for a 62cc saw) and incredibly well balanced. Cheers,


----------



## ppumpcummins (Dec 4, 2020)

The 357xp has got to be my favourite.


----------



## RanchDad (Dec 4, 2020)

262xp. Ported they’re the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 4, 2020)

yes the 357 is very intriguing. I voted earlier 359 because that chassis is so ergonomic. The only problem, the 357's/2156 are vary scarce right now. The ones that do pop up for sale are really expensive.


----------



## aokpops (Dec 5, 2020)

I got a 262 I might never run again . For power I want 50 70 and 90 cc saws it just works for me . I was thinking about using for a trim saw . I had a 041 Sthil I think was 60 cc I was never impressed with it . I cut firewood I start from the top to bottom as I get closer to the truck I want a bigger saw . A 60 cc saw never work .


----------



## KASH (Dec 5, 2020)

Aokpops 
How on average big are these fire wood trees?
Kash


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 5, 2020)

Can’t believe this thread is still going! Guess I might as well post an update, the ms361 is still the prince of saws and king of the 60cc class!  Seriously though, 15 years, countless chains, 3 bars, and a couple sprockets and still going strong!!! Not a single issue, still starts and runs like new, and still puts a smile on my face!! Maybe not the best performer but close and how many saws can boast a record like that?


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 5, 2020)

KASH said:


> Aokpops
> How on average big are these fire wood trees?
> Kash





KASH said:


> Aokpops
> How on average big are these fire wood trees?
> Kash


Kash the typical buzz term is " occasional 36 " 1st growth " lol. P.S. sent u a pm bud !


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 5, 2020)

CBGold said:


> Not that I want to get my head cut off, but my go-to saw for the past few years has been a 562. However, it did die on the first tank of gas, dealer replaced the carb and it hasn’t had an issue since. Now, I was running 40:1 gas (maybe a little more oil ) so it was probably my fault. That said, it’s been a strong saw: light, powerful (for a 62cc saw) and incredibly well balanced. Cheers,


Nothing wrong with your mix ratio CB with any quality oil & fuel . More likely a tuning issue as indicated by the dealer carb change out . The huskys have had air leak issues on the 562 1st generation saws also problematic overheating issues with the 1st generation 550's which easily rectified in-house . Not going to get your head cut off for an honest opinion , 562 models are a quality saw that fill a niche . At my age I run more often 50 cc class saws , however when needed I will utilize my new 7910 XD as required when felling & bucking larger Maple & Oak on the property line . Hope all goes well with the new saw , make some smoke bud !


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 5, 2020)

wood4heat said:


> Can’t believe this thread is still going! Guess I might as well post an update, the ms361 is still the prince of saws and king of the 60cc class!  Seriously though, 15 years, countless chains, 3 bars, and a couple sprockets and still going strong!!! Not a single issue, still starts and runs like new, and still puts a smile on my face!! Maybe not the best performer but close and how many saws can boast a record like that?


Not sure , if its the King of the class but certainly a contender !


----------



## CBGold (Dec 5, 2020)

Agreed. My dad, whose pushing 80, picked up a Husky 550 a few years back. It’s a joy to pick that saw up and cut firewood or limb. I went the other way and brought home a 390 yesterday to add to the stable. Going to head out to fall some spruce this afternoon. Little over kill for the size of the trees but need to work it in before dedicating to the CSM.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 5, 2020)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well there is a reason why many of the old-timers have left this forum and others, they got sick of people talking out their back side. Sure the 562 is smooth, fast and relatively lightweight, but it's a toy compared to the old 041 and I have my doubts they will last 10 years let alone 50, hell half of them don't work right on day one. The 041 was dead reliable and built to last multiple Generations.


LOOK SAWS OF THAT GENERATION WERE BUILT TO CUT WOOD...AND LAST. CHANGE THE PTS. EVERY FALL AND CUT...WITH NO PROBLEMS...ALL FRIGGIN WINTER.


----------



## cheeves (Dec 5, 2020)

Broken said:


> Not sure , if its the King of the class but certainly a contender !


MARVELOUS SAW!
RAN THE PISS OUT OF ITS BROTHER... THE 362 YESTERDAY. NEEDS TO BE MM'D AND PORTED!


----------



## Cliff R (Dec 5, 2020)

"Echo 590 & Husky 550 xp , are two distinctly different saws that will both accomplish firewood cutting effectively"

+2

The CS-590 is the best bargain in a 60cc saw I've seen in recent years. I have one in my line-up and have tried for quite a few years now to wear it out, but it runs as good today as the day I placed it in service. If you think one lacks power or not up to the task of a 60cc saw take a look at the pics below. I cross-cut all the sections of the huge Maple and Beech in the pics with my CS-590 to make them easier to handle to the splitter....it never grumbled once. It is also dubbed as having LESS power than the CS-600 and CS-620P's, but I really don't see all that much difference in them and own all three........FWIW....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 5, 2020)

The 590 is an amazing value, and very capable.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm gonna tell the teacher you won't let me play just because I don't have a 60. I have a dozen under 50cc and 40 over 70CC, just got 2 more over 100CC's. It's just not FAIR to leave me out cause of one 60 I don't have.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 5, 2020)

Cliff R said:


> Echo 590 & Husky 550 xp , are two distinctly different saws that will both accomplish firewood cutting effectively"
> 
> +2
> 
> ...


Yeah so , I think I said that bud ? Is there a point to your quoting my post ? I agree they are a viable asset. !


----------



## mudfly (Dec 5, 2020)

I haven’t read all the responses but quite a few and I didn’t see a Jonsereds 621 listed anywhere. I still run mine occasionally and for an older saw it still hammers pretty well. I would not want to run it day in, day out though as it is heavy compared to the 2156, 2159, and 2260 I have. Honestly I probably run the 2152 more than the 60cc saws anyway.

I have a ported echo 590 that will put a 27 inch bar or pull a 20 inch with some 70 cc class saws. 

just wanted to mention the 621 as a pretty decent older saw.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 5, 2020)

Pro mac 60 or a 036 with a pop up , just my experience, good luck finding a Pro Mac 60 though ,unless you do grave robbery because I'm pretty sure that the POs were buried with the danm things.


----------



## SEAM (Dec 6, 2020)

The 041 AV was my favorite until I met the 034 AVS... Still have 4 or 5 041 AV in running condition just in case I run out of 034's


----------



## Cliff R (Dec 6, 2020)

"Yeah so , I think I said that bud ? Is there a point to your quoting my post ?"

No point really other than putting up some info on them........


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 6, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Pro mac 60 or a 036 with a pop up , just my experience, good luck finding a Pro Mac 60 though ,unless you do grave robbery because I'm pretty sure that the POs were buried with the danm things.


Fine saws in their day , like most of the older quality saws 357 xp etc . hard to find today unfortunately .


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 6, 2020)

Cliff R said:


> "Yeah so , I think I said that bud ? Is there a point to your quoting my post ?"
> 
> No point really other than putting up some info on them........


Oh , ok I owned a 590 for a few yrs , eventually gave it to my son , who continues to use it every firewood season , a quality saw indeed !


----------



## Vibes (Dec 6, 2020)

Broken said:


> The Timberwolf is a proven firewood provider @ a very nice price point . Open up the exhaust to let it breathe and retune accordingly , very stout performer !


I wish I would've gotten a Timberwolf 4 years ago instead of the POS Dolmar 6100 that I currently have. I was in between the two then and was talked out of it by the dealership who sold both Echo and Dolmar at that time. I have Husky bars and chains right now so the Husky makes sense even at the price increase but truthfully I haven't heard a bad thing about a Timberwolf. I've seen them up against other saws also and they performed great.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Dec 6, 2020)

Vibes said:


> I wish I would've gotten a Timberwolf 4 years ago instead of the POS Dolmar 6100 that I currently have. I was in between the two then and was talked out of it by the dealership who sold both Echo and Dolmar at that time. I have Husky bars and chains right now so the Husky makes sense even at the price increase but truthfully I haven't heard a bad thing about a Timberwolf. I've seen them up against other saws also and they performed great.



what is wrong with your Dolmar 6100? Mine is better than my buddies 590 Timberwolf in bucking and noodling and 100x’s better in filtration.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 6, 2020)

Vibes said:


> I wish I would've gotten a Timberwolf 4 years ago instead of the POS Dolmar 6100 that I currently have. I was in between the two then and was talked out of it by the dealership who sold both Echo and Dolmar at that time. I have Husky bars and chains right now so the Husky makes sense even at the price increase but truthfully I haven't heard a bad thing about a Timberwolf. I've seen them up against other saws also and they performed great.


Yep , the CS-590 & CS-400 have to be 2 of the best saws produced for the $ remove the limitors & muffler mod , retune and you have a very capable saw within its class !


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 6, 2020)

Vibes said:


> I wish I would've gotten a Timberwolf 4 years ago instead of the POS Dolmar 6100 that I currently have. I was in between the two then and was talked out of it by the dealership who sold both Echo and Dolmar at that time. I have Husky bars and chains right now so the Husky makes sense even at the price increase but truthfully I haven't heard a bad thing about a Timberwolf. I've seen them up against other saws also and they performed great.


Sorry to hear about that. Generally hear good things about the 6100. I ran another 1-1/2 tanks through the Timberwolf and it didn't miss a beat. But the only reason I would buy it over the Husqvarna 555, 562 would be budget. I would encourage you to go handle both saws. Hell, If you weren't 4 hours away, you could come run mine.


----------



## Vibes (Dec 8, 2020)

Broken said:


> Yep , the CS-590 & CS-400 have to be 2 of the best saws produced for the $ remove the limitors & muffler mod , retune and you have a very capable saw within its class !


There's this kid landscaper near me that dumped a load of wood at my house. It was a pretty big maple. Like 28 to 30 inch. It was about 6 loads at least. I was amazed to see that his saw is a CS400 with an 18 inch bar. LOL. He's a go getter and isn't afraid to take on jobs


----------



## Vibes (Dec 8, 2020)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> what is wrong with your Dolmar 6100? Mine is better than my buddies 590 Timberwolf in bucking and noodling and 100x’s better in filtration.


Everything!! I bought it new and it never tuned in well from the beginning. Back and forth to the shop several times. ( I'm not real good at tuning saws that are running like s#it when new) Like 4rth time it was back at the shop, the dealer finally replaced the carb and boot and WA LUH!! It was running good. Well fast forward after a long work stint out of town then a pretty bad back injury, I figure I'm gonna get back at the firewood heating and I take out my very low hour Dolmar 6100 and the oiler isn't working. Freaking bar was smoking hot. It's in the shed right now. Probably not gonna deal with it and just go get a good saw.


----------



## Vibes (Dec 8, 2020)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> what is wrong with your Dolmar 6100? Mine is better than my buddies 590 Timberwolf in bucking and noodling and 100x’s better in filtration.


And I've had good luck with Dolmar Makita. My 7900 hasn't skipped a beat since new aside from the oiler holes on the bar being painted closed when saw was new. I have the 4300 and I run one of those 20 inch budget bars that Left Coast was selling years ago and that saw over performs all expectations.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Dec 8, 2020)

Best 60cc saw for the common man was prob the Stihl 290 Farmboss or Husqvarna 455 Rancher, decent saws for the homeowners.
Now the 041 Farmboss was my first Stihl, still have it, awesome saw, starts up fine and sounds great, but i never use it anymore
My Uncle had a Pro Mac 10-10 s that was a great saw back then
Raw brute power my Made in West Germany Stihl 034 Super is a beast for its size but obvously outdated now and turned into the 036, 360 over the years
Really like the Husqvarna 365 Special 65cc, solid saw with many of the features of the 262/372 
As with others i just run a light50cc (550xp v1) and jump to barely heavier than a 60cc saw, my 70cc (Stihl 044) and skip the 60cc now, never liked the 362 or 361 but to each his or her own


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 8, 2020)

wood4heat said:


> Can’t believe this thread is still going! Guess I might as well post an update, the ms361 is still the prince of saws and king of the 60cc class!  Seriously though, 15 years, countless chains, 3 bars, and a couple sprockets and still going strong!!! Not a single issue, still starts and runs like new, and still puts a smile on my face!! Maybe not the best performer but close and how many saws can boast a record like that?


I'm biased but the 60cc saw is very popular versatile size. Some timber guys use them. A lot of firewood guys use them. It seems like the power/weight/price is just about the right combo for a broad range of uses. 
One thing we have to remember is that this is a collectors site. Some people take offense when someone mentions a different brand, style, or even oil mix ratio for that matter. If all of the saws handled, cut, performed the same, what would we have to talk about?


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 8, 2020)

Okay, I have asked before, and Never gotten an answer, at 66.7cc, is the Husqvarna 266XP considered a 60 class saw, or an Honorary “70 Lite”?

I guess that for This thread it is 2.7cc too large, but having had my 266XP “Ol Reliable” for almost 30 years, it would be the Last saw that I sold ( I have heard Rumors, that people actually SELL their saws, but I just can’t Believe it)
For over 25 years Ol Reliable and a “23 Compact” Top Handle I added a year or two later for light work, were my “2 Saw Plan”.
Then in 2016 we bought this home with a wood stove, and where we cut we started getting into a lot of 30”+ wood, so I added the 3120XP, I seriously looked at the 395XP, but Dave’s price on NIB 3120XP’s was just too close, I ended up with TWO 395XP’s anyway.

A look at my Sig Line will show you how AS has Corrupted Me

so enough subject drift, is the 266XP a 60cc Class saw, or a “Lite” 70cc Class saw????

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 8, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Pro mac 60 or a 036 with a pop up , just my experience, good luck finding a Pro Mac 60 though ,unless you do grave robbery because I'm pretty sure that the POs were buried with the danm things.



What were the differences between the Pro Mac 60, and the Super Pro 60???

Growing up, my Dad had an SP 60, that is the saw that I learned to cut with.

Unfortunately, quite a few years ago, Dad traded that saw to a Friend, for some boat parts. Mark passed away many years ago, and Bonnie has since remarried, and I have lost touch with her, I still have a small HOPE of catching up with her some day, and that Dad’s old SP 60 is sitting in a forgotten corner of their garage.

I doubt that I will ever track that saw down, I still have Dad, but he is 82, so who knows for how much longer, I would Love to bring that old Mac home, and haven’t given up on that yet 

acresinternet shows the PM 60 as produced from 1972-1976, and the SP 60 from 1972-1977, so they were produced essentially concurrently with each other 

Dad’s saw was probably one of the earliest models, it didn’t have the chain break, and had the yellow top, not the black top

Thanks for any info you (or anyone else) might have about those models 

Doug


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 9, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> What were the differences between the Pro Mac 60, and the Super Pro 60???
> 
> Growing up, my Dad had an SP 60, that is the saw that I learned to cut with.
> 
> ...


The Super Pro 60 was a pro ssw with the anti vibe mounts . The regular pro mac 60 was a magnesium saw (like the 10-10 ) .


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 9, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> Okay, I have asked before, and Never gotten an answer, at 66.7cc, is the Husqvarna 266XP considered a 60 class saw, or an Honorary “70 Lite”?
> 
> I guess that for This thread it is 2.7cc too large, but having had my 266XP “Ol Reliable” for almost 30 years, it would be the Last saw that I sold ( I have heard Rumors, that people actually SELL their saws, but I just can’t Believe it)
> For over 25 years Ol Reliable and a “23 Compact” Top Handle I added a year or two later for light work, were my “2 Saw Plan”.
> ...


I consider the 266 xp a 70 cc saw and it cuts like a 70 + lol.


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 9, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> The Super Pro 60 was a pro ssw with the anti vibe mounts . The regular pro mac 60 was a magnesium saw (like the 10-10 ) .


Thank You,
So essentially they are the same saw, but the SP60 has upgraded AV Mounts compared to the PM 60??

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 9, 2020)

Broken said:


> I consider the 266 xp a 70 cc saw and it cuts like a 70 + lol.



My 266XP “Ol Reliable” was my first quality saw, and made a Husky Believer out of me

I have been working Insane hours since Late April, Very many near my 70 hour Legal limit, and with my travel time (which is paid) going over 80 hours a week, I have been able to “ Treat the Symptoms “ of CAD, but I haven’t had much time to use my new “Treatments “ 

I have run the 346XP(OE) and 372XP (XT model) a little, the 562XP has had a little run time as well, but I haven’t made time to put on the full wrap handle and larger Dawgs yet, the 372XPW(OE 75cc version) was test run when I bought it, but still hasn’t added anything to the BTU pile yet, and the newest 395XP, the Tanks are still DRY, and it hasn’t even had a B&C mounted yet, never mind added anything to the BTU pile 

My old dedicated account closed in April, and I have been a “Pool Driver”, which was a Large raise, and Helped treat my CAD, I just trained on a new account Monday and Tuesday, that pays almost what driving the pool pays, so I may have found a new dedicated account, but it is a very physically demanding job that, at 55, I’m not sure that I can do it for many years, I would like to find an account to stick with until retirement.
Hopefully, this new account, or another will get me back to a more predictable and consistent schedule that will allow me to use the practical Toys, all that OT has provided 

The little I have gotten to run the 372XP, it felt Good and I was Plenty Happy with it, but the 266XP didn’t suffer any in comparison 

Doug


----------



## cranman1951 (Dec 9, 2020)

The 266 xp was my first Husky, and as far as I'm concerned, one of the best ones made.....I haven't used it in 7 years, but it will never leave me.


----------



## Lionsfan (Dec 9, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> My 266XP “Ol Reliable” was my first quality saw, and made a Husky Believer out of me
> 
> I have been working Insane hours since Late April, Very many near my 70 hour Legal limit, and with my travel time (which is paid) going over 80 hours a week, I have been able to “ Treat the Symptoms “ of CAD, but I haven’t had much time to use my new “Treatments “
> 
> ...


I left the pool and took over a dedicated run this spring. 2 round trips a week from N. Michigan to Toronto. It pays well, I'm home 5 days a week and the only labor involved is cutting the seal and opening the doors. Down side is it's an evening run and anyone that's spent anytime in Michigan or Ontario knows how ugly traveling can be here in the winter months.


----------



## KASH (Dec 10, 2020)

Driving the north shore of lake Superior in a winter snow storm every truckers dream come true.LoL
Kash


----------



## windthrown (Dec 10, 2020)

Best 60cc saw I have run remains the Stihl MS361. Out of over 100 saws that I have owned. The 036 came close to it. The 036 ran so good that the guy that brought a 362 to run against it and my 361s bought it! I would not sell him a 361. Sorry. I am greedy for them.


----------



## MAMU2 (Dec 10, 2020)

I used to like my 2 year old Dolmar 6100, as it had bit more gumption than my old 353 which I used exclusively for 19 years, getting in the winters wood. Now the Dolmar stays home, and the 353 is back in the truck again along with a new 390xp. I am really liking the 2 saw plan. (actually 3, if you count the 36v Makita)


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 10, 2020)

KASH said:


> Driving the north shore of lake Superior in a winter snow storm every truckers dream come true.LoL
> Kash


Being driving the Dream for yrs , Pristine Baby !


----------



## computeruser (Dec 15, 2020)

sawingfacts said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback. This will inspire me to more collaboration.
> 
> X-BULL is 58cc Gas Chainsaw. For better confirmation you can check details on here https://amzn.to/38RpDxW. And I listed both of them 460 rancher and echo 590. You can check my quick section. I mentioned there 460 rancher as best for cutting firewood and echo 590 as overall.



What does that even mean - best for cutting firewood versus best overall?


----------



## MAMU2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Broken said:


> Being driving the Dream for yrs , Pristine Baby !


Do ya
listen to Gorden Lightfoot while your at it?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 15, 2020)

windthrown said:


> Best 60cc saw I have run remains the Stihl MS361. Out of over 100 saws that I have owned. The 036 came close to it. The 036 ran so good that the guy that brought a 362 to run against it and my 361s bought it! I would not sell him a 361. Sorry. I am greedy for them.


I have a slew of 036 saws, a MS362, as well as a Husky 362XP, none of them keep up with my lightly modified MS361.
At this year's PNW GTG I challenged a couple 70CC+ saws with it. While they beat me buy a second or two in 20" fir, I was impressed with how well it performed.


----------



## TBS (Dec 15, 2020)

SEAM said:


> The 041 AV was my favorite until I met the 034 AVS... Still have 4 or 5 041 AV in running condition just in case I run out of 034's



Love me some 034s, nothing like having a saw that punches way above it's class.


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 15, 2020)

windthrown said:


> Best 60cc saw I have run remains the Stihl MS361. Out of over 100 saws that I have owned. The 036 came close to it. The 036 ran so good that the guy that brought a 362 to run against it and my 361s bought it! I would not sell him a 361. Sorry. I am greedy for them.


I am a Husky guy but I really admire the 361. I finally got a used one and they are pretty neat. It just took me a while to get used to how high they rev. They seem a little harder to tune the high side because they scream. But a guy good buy one new and never have to do anything to it but normal maintenance. No Cat muffler, no leaking plastic intake, or computerized carb woes. The only negative thing I can say is they were only made for like 5-6 years.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 16, 2020)

MAMU2 said:


> Do ya
> listen to Gorden Lightfoot while your at it?


Oh yeah , righteous ! lol.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 16, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> Okay, I have asked before, and Never gotten an answer, at 66.7cc, is the Husqvarna 266XP considered a 60 class saw, or an Honorary “70 Lite”?
> 
> Doug


Of course it is a 60 cc saw and anybody who says different is an idiot going by the way some people carry on that would make a 262xp a 50 cc saw if it number starts with a six it's a 60 cc saw if it starts with a 7 its a 70 cc saw simple as that .


----------



## MAMU2 (Dec 16, 2020)

deye223 said:


> Of course it is a 60 cc saw and anybody who says different is an idiot going by the way some people carry on that would make a 262xp a 50 cc saw if it number starts with a six it's a 60 cc saw if it starts with a 7 its a 70 cc saw simple as that .


But my new 390xp is not actually a 90 cc saw, Sometimes the numbers just don't add up. 88 was a number that caused havoc in this world.


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Dec 16, 2020)

Surprised no mention of the Poulan Pro 3300, who i think made my Sears Best 3.3 cu. in. Pretty decent saw back in the 80s for the poor man, if you kept it well maintained, that was my second saw the father in law gave me, just had to helicoil it and a new pullrope and ran well.....at least until a buddy showed up with a Husqvarna 365 special brand new and i got hooked


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 16, 2020)

deye223 said:


> Of course it is a 60 cc saw and anybody who says different is an idiot going by the way some people carry on that would make a 262xp a 50 cc saw if it number starts with a six it's a 60 cc saw if it starts with a 7 its a 70 cc saw simple as that .



I’m not disagreeing with you, but the OP Specified 57-64cc(His Thread, His Rules), and this isn’t the first thread I have read with similar “Rules “ or thoughts 

It may not seem “Fair” to compare a 262XP (I have never run one) to a 266XP, but at the same time compare a 266XP, to a 372XP???

Granted, I don’t have much run time on my 372XP, but in almost 30 years with the 266XP, I DO have a lot of run time on the 266XP, and in comparison, I would say that “Ol Reliable” compared Very Well 

Doug


----------



## 9050lx (Dec 17, 2020)

MAMU2 said:


> Do ya
> listen to Gorden Lightfoot while your at it?


Yeah, he ' better take care'.


----------



## Hoggwood (Dec 18, 2020)

I run some ‘82 630’s that still lay a licking.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Dec 9, 2021)

Methanol powered cs590 sitting on a 27in bar. She is a torque monster


----------



## Wombat Ranger (Dec 10, 2021)

I love all my older huskys. I use them most of the time. And love every minute. 268xp 24" full wrap for felling, 61 20" for bucking, 45 special for limbing. No complaints they do their job.


And then when I get out my $40 562xp 24", I can't help but notice does every one of those tasks better than each of those 3 older saws that I love and take good care of. I put a full wrap and dogs on it. It's almost a little frustrating how good this saw works. But it's true. Except lately the auto-tune is giving me grief.


----------



## tomalophicon (Dec 10, 2021)

Husky 365 is a very good saw.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 10, 2021)

So, if anyone has some run time on a KMS4, 58cc’s, where would it fall? I’ve got to go get one my friends landlord gave me. Been sitting under his bench since the 70’s. He said it’s heavy and a gas hog. Sounds like all rotary engines. But, they tend to be quite powerful for their displacement.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Dec 10, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> So, if anyone has some run time on a KMS4, 58cc’s, where would it fall? I’ve got to go get one my friends landlord gave me. Been sitting under his bench since the 70’s. He said it’s heavy and a gas hog. Sounds like all rotary engines. But, they tend to be quite powerful for their displacement.


It would fall right between you selling it to me and you selling it to me.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't think I've seen any mention of the MS400 C-M yet? 66cc's if I remember correctly.


----------



## Evan (Dec 10, 2021)

After a few years to think on this ill now say 70-75cc is hands down a far better 60cc saw


----------



## bwalker (Dec 10, 2021)

I've owned several 361, a 360, a 359 and a 357XP. The 361 by far over those as long as the muffler is modded. Without a muffler mod they are kinda doggy IMO.
My latest 361 has been ported by @huskihl and it absolutely kicks ass and takes names.


----------



## aarontriton (Dec 11, 2021)

I agree 361 with muffler mod is a great saw. Been my go-to saw I bought new in 2004 I have a lot of maintenance free tanks of fuel through it. Still going strong that being said my new ms400 feels just as light and is more powerful hope it lasts as long.



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## holeycow (Dec 11, 2021)

Doubtful


----------



## aarontriton (Dec 11, 2021)

Lol I remember the same being said for my 361


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Dec 11, 2021)

Evan said:


> After a few years to think on this ill now say 70-75cc is hands down a far better 60cc saw


Yeah I'd have to agree, especially considering there's generally not much weight difference between them. Fuel consumption could be a factor but even then It's marginal depending on how far apart they are in CC.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 12, 2021)

Evan said:


> After a few years to think on this ill now say 70-75cc is hands down a far better 60cc saw


The 60CC class has always been a bastard size IMO. They are good for the guy with only one saw.


----------



## muad (Dec 12, 2021)

Banshee said:


> We think a like. No doubt the 262xp is one bad mofo. It's so good that even Stihl copied it and made the 361.



I ran my stock 361 and 262 side by side one day in a nice dry ash log (probably a 16-18" log). Both had 20" bars with new EXL chain. They were neck and neck, but the 262 ended up winning by about 1 second on the third cookie, IIRC.

Both are awesome saws, and I miss both of them. Can't keep'em all unfortunately, unless I want to live alone 

I would agree, these two are some of the best 60cc saws made. 

I've also heard the 562 is a pretty awesome saw. Ugly, but good.


----------



## wanab (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm back! Did somebody say 361?


----------



## MAMU2 (Aug 31, 2022)

Evan said:


> After a few years to think on this ill now say 70-75cc is hands down a far better 60cc saw


Maybe you might come around to a different opinion with a few more years of thinking, which, inevitably will be accompanied with growing hurt as you get out of bed every morning, the longer you think about it the more pain is likely. I am 62 and have been getting in fire wood for every one of the last 38 winters. Our winters are fairly mild here in northern Ca. but the topography, at least where I live is rather extreme. We get by with 4 to 5 cords of hardwood. For 20 years I was a one saw guy. The old 353 was totally reliable it had a 20" bar, in any kind of oak over 12" dia. it was slow and then slower. I bought a Dolmar 6100 and put a 24" bar on it. Eventually, I got wise to the fact that 12+" hard wood and 20+" soft wood should be milled into lumber and not shoved into a wood stove, so I bought a 36" Grandberg mill and 390xp. For a while I was going out for fire wood with all 3 saws. The 6100 with a 24" bar was an under achiever, the 390xp with a 24" bar was a monster and I would break it out as long as the log was laying on the road. Then 2 years ago I scored a lightly used 359 at a garage sale, I took the 24"x 3/8" bar it came with off and replaced it with the new 20"x .325" bar I had recently bought for the 353, along with a 9 pin rim sprocket. I bought a new Tsu-mura 18" bar for the 353. Both saws work way better with shorter bars and in the 359's case, lighter chain and higher chain speed. It soars through 14" oak with a sharp LPX chain. So now the 390xp stays at home bolted into the mill, the 6100 powers the Lewis winch. And the brand new 572xp I bought for the edging mill, comes along with us and a 24" bar, but usually remains in the truck, because the 359 just rips and is nearly 3 lbs lighter.


----------



## Czed (Aug 31, 2022)

Old thread but after running just about everything out there and not being impressed 
I went back to the 2 series which is a 60cc chassis
Ported 266 all day long.


----------



## MAMU2 (Aug 31, 2022)

Czed said:


> Old thread but after running just about everything out there and not being impressed
> I went back to the 2 series which is a 60cc chassis
> Ported 266 all day long.


Nice, my point was that any 60cc saw with a 20"x .325" bar and a well sharpened chain, Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonserd, what ever, will outperform any 70cc saw in terms of fatigue prevention, with 14" dia. hardwood, softwood or candy canes. to say a 60cc saw is not worth owning is both pointless and stupid. Maybe I'll get my old dysfunctional 3120 built in1986, running soon and I'll, be able to address the inadequate nature of every saw smaller than 100cc.


----------



## Husky Man (Aug 31, 2022)

2017, not 1986, and definitely Not Dysfunctional 






Doug


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Aug 31, 2022)

Call me the odd ball... I own a pair of 359's, a pair of 550xp's, ran a host of stuff... in this class the saw to beat is the stihl ms400c... hands down. More hp, great on fuel. What's not to love??


----------



## bwalker (Aug 31, 2022)

MAMU2 said:


> Nice, my point was that any 60cc saw with a 20"x .325" bar and a well sharpened chain, Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonserd, what ever, will outperform any 70cc saw in terms of fatigue prevention, with 14" dia. hardwood, softwood or candy canes. to say a 60cc saw is not worth owning is both pointless and stupid. Maybe I'll get my old dysfunctional 3120 built in1986, running soon and I'll, be able to address the inadequate nature of every saw smaller than 100cc.


14" wood to me is 50cc saw territory.
And your fatigue comment depends greatly on what saws we are talking about.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 31, 2022)

Tigwelder83 said:


> Call me the odd ball... I own a pair of 359's, a pair of 550xp's, ran a host of stuff... in this class the saw to beat is the stihl ms400c... hands down. More hp, great on fuel. What's not to love??


Ported…….Brad posted a video. And just posted a video with a 3/4 wrap setup 
Will probably have a 28” cannon light
Chain size is still under study


----------



## gwat (Aug 31, 2022)

Husky Man said:


> 2017, not 1986, and definitely Not Dysfunctional
> 
> View attachment 1014190
> 
> ...


----------



## bwalker (Sep 1, 2022)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ported…….Brad posted a video. And just posted a video with a 3/4 wrap setup
> Will probably have a 28” cannon light
> Chain size is still under study


400c is a mean saw stock.


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 1, 2022)

This was a dump find, given to me by a friend. First inspection shows it has a good top end, already fired it with a shot of fuel down the plug hole. It's missing a few things, like the fuel line, clutch cover, bar and chain ( I have a 24 inch bar for it ), 1 engine mount is bad, inner cover for the starter is missing as well. The coil wasn't firing at first but did with some work, so fixing that is next on the agenda. All in all, it has real possibilities! The top cover has 1 broken mount at the front of the cover, and it needs a new air cleaner. Almost forgot the operator presence lever is broke.


----------



## president (Sep 1, 2022)

outdoortype said:


> 83 cords in 5 weeks! You and your friends are badass. I don't cut 83 cords in 10 years


Yes, Gerry is an amazing guy!He still climes and does suspended
tree work Gerry ported an 044 cyl for me ,and wow!


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 1, 2022)

bwalker said:


> 14" wood to me is 50cc saw territory.
> And your fatigue comment depends greatly on what saws we are talking about.


18"-20" wood is still 50 cc saw territory if your running a a 346 xp or 5105 or 2153 . Also anything over 14-15 # gets old when you limbing . Felling or bucking is a different matter . Even for us Elder Saw Enthusiasts !


----------



## bwalker (Sep 1, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> 18"-20" wood is still 50 cc saw territory if your running a a 346 xp or 5105 or 2153 . Also anything over 14-15 # gets old when you limbing . Felling or bucking is a different matter . Even for us Elder Saw Enthusiasts !


346 is a weapon for certain.


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 1, 2022)

bwalker said:


> 346 is a weapon for certain.


350 , 346 hybrid!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 1, 2022)

I agree with everyone that said the ms400. Technically not a 60cc saw, but based on one and handles like one...more like 70cc power.

Mine makes little financial sense, I put a wrap handle kit on it and put 461R oiler guts in it. I Finished it off with some port and machine work to the cylinder. Handles like a 362, but can easily run a 32" in softwoods. It mostly runs a 28" lightweight bar...that's some fatigue prevention, a lightweight saw with enough power to run a bar that doesn't make you ever bend over.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 1, 2022)

I have found most 60cc class saws just kind of "portly".My Makita 6421 is heavy for sure,but cuts great.I also owned a Stihl 361 back during the craze,and honestly found it to be over-hyped.First real saw I ever bought new was a Poulan 3800.My favorite 60 cc ever though was actually 57ccs ,a McCulloch Titan 57. I find myself using a 50cc more and more,and skip the 60 cc saws in bigger wood and go with a 70-74 cc saw.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 1, 2022)

Bubster said:


> I have found most 60cc class saws just kind of "portly".My Makita 6421 is heavy for sure,but cuts great.I also owned a Stihl 361 back during the craze,and honestly found it to be over-hyped.First real saw I ever bought new was a Poulan 3800.My favorite 60 cc ever though was actually 57ccs ,a McCulloch Titan 57. I find myself using a 50cc more and more,and skip the 60 cc saws in bigger wood and go with a 70-74 cc saw.


The 361 really needed a muffler mod to work right and it was a pain to gut and open up. Real turd until you do. The 360 was a turd too as was the 362. 400 is the best stihl under 70cc saw ever made IMO.
I've always thought the 60cc class was a bastard size. Not light and trim like tge 50cc saws and without the grunt of a 70cc saw. 400 kinda changes this, but to me it's still a tweener. For a one saw fire wood guy or for falling medium sized soft woods it works awesome.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 1, 2022)

My uncle who is 87 ended up with my 361.It is his go to saw when he does cut firewood.I bought it new around 2005 I think. I do like the looks of the 400 ,and the yt videos look really impressive. maybe someday I will get to use one.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 1, 2022)

Old thread, but it's interesting to see how opinions change as new saws come out.

The Echo 590 is a decently powered saw, if a bit heavy for its displacement. I have a 257 conversion with a 262 top end, and I find very little difference between the two saws, except for the Husqvarna being a pound lighter. So I would have to say that Spike 60's assessment that the 262 is overrated in power is correct.
I have a pioneer p40 that's definitely more powerful than both of those saws but it's in a different displacement class. It also has the advantage of reed valves which gives it power everywhere.

This weekend I'll be putting those saws up against a Homelite xl76 in excellent cosmetic shape that I found in the junkyard. So far that saw has surprised me with its power even though I know it could benefit from a new set of rings. All saws are wearing 3/8 full chisel chains, so it should be an interesting comparison.
The Stihl ms400 looks impressive, but it should be for its price. It's also a different class of saw displacement wise, so not really a fair comparison.
In the future I'm going to have to look for an ms361 and do a muffler mod, I like my 257-262 but it's hard to find parts for.

The 60cc class saws have their place, if you're not cutting anything over 2 feet in diameter they do just fine. Around here you rarely come across anything bigger than that. Would that be the only saw I own? Heck no. Once you've used a high revving 45 to 50 cc lightweight saw you realize they definitely have their place in the arsenal. But that's a subject for a different thread.


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 2, 2022)

Pioneer said:


> Old thread, but it's interesting to see how opinions change as new saws come out.
> 
> The Echo 590 is a decently powered saw, if a bit heavy for its displacement. I have a 257 conversion with a 262 top end, and I find very little difference between the two saws, except for the Husqvarna being a pound lighter. So I would have to say that Spike 60's assessment that the 262 is overrated in power is correct.
> I have a pioneer p40 that's definitely more powerful than both of those saws but it's in a different displacement class. It also has the advantage of reed valves which gives it power everywhere.
> ...


I had an 036 that would run a 28 inch bar buried in a ponderosa of equal dia and keep right up with my MS 440 magnum in the same log. I sold it to a friend and regretted it since. I may get it back soon, so alls well!


----------



## lchas (Sep 2, 2022)

mowoodchopper said:


> Alright Guys what in your opinion is the best 60 cc saw built in the last 20 yrs
> 
> Saws should be 57-64 cc to be fair!
> 
> I would have to go with the dolmar 6000, I know they say its heavy for power but I love the torque and they are built tough!


I like the 034 super!!


----------



## Squareground3691 (Sep 2, 2022)

266xp cut all day, and ask for more !!


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 4, 2022)

Well I got to run the xl-76 today in some big oak, wow what a powerhouse. It would give a 262 a run for it's money, the reed valves give it power everywhere. It's happy revving or lugging, doesn't matter to it, a 24 inch bar would be no problem on the saw.
I can see why buckin had one ported, they are quite the competent saw if you don't mind the lack of AV and chain brake.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 4, 2022)

Pioneer said:


> Well I got to run the xl-76 today in some big oak, wow what a powerhouse. It would give a 262 a run for it's money, the reed valves give it power everywhere. It's happy revving or lugging, doesn't matter to it, a 24 inch bar would be no problem on the saw.
> I can see why buckin had one ported, they are quite the competent saw if you don't mind the lack of AV and chain brake.


I have a JonseredS 621 (56cc) and it does well. Some had 230lbs compression stock. 
Holds its own for sure!!


----------



## North by Northwest (Sep 4, 2022)

Stihl 041S said:


> I have a JonseredS 621 (56cc) and it does well. Some had 230lbs compression stock.
> Holds its own for sure!!


Run my Pioneer 11-60 60 cc saw once or twice a yr for sentimental reasons . It certainly does bark & has a ton of torgue due to the reed valves . However , without an actual chain break use is limited lol.


----------



## Mike Ray (Sep 4, 2022)

*I have a solo 662, and two makita 6401's I'm happy with.*


----------



## KASH (Sep 4, 2022)

Partner P70.
Partner R 420 65cc
Kash


----------



## KASH (Sep 4, 2022)

Jonsereds 621 does an admiral job for 56ccs.They came from the factory with 8 pin sprocket and cut really well with 16 or 18 inch bars.
<Good saws
Kash


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 5, 2022)

KASH said:


> Jonsereds 621 does an admiral job for 56ccs.They came from the factory with 8 pin sprocket and cut really well with 16 or 18 inch bars.
> <Good saws
> Kash


Really the first of the modern chainsaws.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 5, 2022)

Some how I have a hard time believing that any of these antiques being discussed are "the best".


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 5, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Some how I have a hard time believing that any of these antiques being discussed are "the best".


Good point. 
I’m old. Lol. I’ll use that as an excuse 
I was thinking “at the time”. 
Now……
Ported Stihl 400,3/4 wrap kit, upgraded oiler and cannon light bar


----------



## REJ2 (Sep 5, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Some how I have a hard time believing that any of these antiques being discussed are "the best".


What’s hard to believe? These “antiques” predate auto tune/m-tropic and therefore avoided the hot start issues that plagued them both, trips to the dealer for software updates (if said dealer was so equipped), or giving up and buying a newer updated version sometimes with the same results. No thanks, I believe I’ll keep all my non computerized antiques, because they are the best.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 5, 2022)

REJ2 said:


> What’s hard to believe? These “antiques” predate auto tune/m-tropic and therefore avoided the hot start issues that plagued them both, trips to the dealer for software updates (if said dealer was so equipped), or giving up and buying a newer updated version sometimes with the same results. No thanks, I believe I’ll keep all my non computerized antiques, because they are the best.


As for my experience with all Stihls.
Both new and old have good and bad points I find the old vibrate like hell the new stuff is smooth. The old stuff is easy to trouble shoot and work on where the new stuff you may have more trouble finding the weird problem. Personally I have both. The new ones are better until they break.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 5, 2022)

REJ2 said:


> What’s hard to believe? These “antiques” predate auto tune/m-tropic and therefore avoided the hot start issues that plagued them both, trips to the dealer for software updates (if said dealer was so equipped), or giving up and buying a newer updated version sometimes with the same results. No thanks, I believe I’ll keep all my non computerized antiques, because they are the best.


First of all most of these "antiques" predate the generation of saws prior to the current generation of autotune/Mtronic saws. In same case you are talking about stuff that's from the 70's. 40 some years ago..
Second off Mtronic/Autotune are of great benifit to most guys, because they can't set a carb to save their lives. Neither of these systems are all that complex or difficult to trouble shoot. In fact they are pretty damn simple. Where there some teething problems? No doubt. With that said I had a first generation Husly 562xp that I had no issues with at all. I currently have a 400c with no issues at all and that includes cutting in very hot temps recently. It's also very nice not having to tune your saw when one week your cutting at 3500' and 98 degrees and the next at 60 and 8500' like I did recently.


----------



## wood4heat (Sep 15, 2022)

Evan said:


> After a few years to think on this ill now say 70-75cc is hands down a far better 60cc saw


For who? Not for me. I’m 49yo and been heating my house primarily with firewood for the last 16 years. I used to cut everything I could find but my back is tired of handling those heavy rounds. Anything larger than 22”dia or so I will leave in the woods. (Unless I’m desperate) Most of what I take is more like 8”-18”. The 361 cuts that stuff with ease. Why would I want to lug a 70cc saw around? I even took the 24” bar off and primarily use a 20” now. 60cc is my sweet spot. 

Plus I installed a heat pump this year so I feel like my firewood use will drop some. Still love a fire but kinda looking forward to not having to constantly load the wood stove all winter.


----------



## thclimer (Sep 15, 2022)

wood4heat said:


> For who? Not for me. I’m 49yo and been heating my house primarily with firewood for the last 16 years. I used to cut everything I could find but my back is tired of handling those heavy rounds. Anything larger than 22”dia or so I will leave in the woods. (Unless I’m desperate) Most of what I take is more like 8”-18”. The 361 cuts that stuff with ease. Why would I want to lug a 70cc saw around? I even took the 24” bar off and primarily use a 20” now. 60cc is my sweet spot.
> 
> Plus I installed a heat pump this year so I feel like my firewood use will drop some. Still love a fire but kinda looking forward to not having to constantly load the wood stove all winter.



Just wait until you are in your 60's! 

For me, a MS-261C-M is the best saw, as its hard to beat it's 50cc power to weight ratio.


----------

